# Vinschgau-Latsch! Neues offizielles Wegenetz, z.T Trail-Sperrungen (Lottersteig)



## Vinschger-Biker (2. Februar 2012)

Letzte Woche wurde ein neues Wegenetz für Biker mit der Gemeinde Latsch unterzeichnet. Die Nutzung von Wanderwegen (Trails), Mischwegen etc. wird nun neu geregelt. 
Details welche Trails gesperrt werden und welche nicht gibt es noch nicht. 
Mit Sicherheit wird der Lottersteig (15er) am Annenberg für Biker gesperrt.  Mein Hometrail!! 
Anscheinend gibt es schon Verbotsschilder. Kann ich aber nicht persönlich bestätigen.
Mit Sicherheit sickern in Kürze weitere Details durch.

War eigentlich absehbar, dass in Latsch eine Regelung kommen wird. Mal schauen ob sich alle an die Sperrungen halten. 
Besser wäre wohl ein Shuttle-Verbot, als Trail-Sperrungen.

Vorbild für die Nutzung von Trails ist Graubünden. "Trail Tolerance "


----------



## britta-ox (2. Februar 2012)

Wie schade.

Hälst du uns auf dem laufenden, wenn du was erfährst?

Ich bin ab 26.3. das erste Mal unten in diesem Jahr und werde dann auch berichten, wie es in der Praxis gehandelt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (2. Februar 2012)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Wie schade.
> 
> Hälst du uns auf dem laufenden, wenn du was erfährst?
> 
> Ich bin ab 26.3. das erste Mal unten in diesem Jahr und werde dann auch berichten, wie es in der Praxis gehandelt wird...



Dann schau mal im Bikepoint in Goldrain vorbei.

Matze


----------



## mountainbikerit (2. Februar 2012)

Ach und noch was Freunde,

ich habe letztens die positiven Rückmeldungen vom Bürgermeister aus Stilfs erhalten. 

Bürgermeister Tschenett hat im August 2011 die Sperrung des Goldseeweges aufgehoben und die Zeitregelung eingeführt.

Es haben sich fast alle Biker an die zeitliche Sperre von 10 - 15 Uhr gehalten und es gab keine Beschwerden. 

Dies zeigt, dass wir Biker uns an Regeln halten...

Ein Dankeschön aus dem Vinschgau


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (2. Februar 2012)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt sehen wir diese Regelung mal positiv, denn eine solche Regelung hätte es bereits vor Jahren schon gebraucht.
> 
> ...




Ich sehe das ganze auch als richtiges Zeichen für die Bikeregion Vinschgau.

Gerade letzten Herbst habe ich am Lottersteig eine halbe Stunde mit einer Wanderin diskutiert.

Ich frag mich nur ob sich die Trailsperrungen wirklich durchsetzen lassen. Schliesslich wurde der Lottersteig (Ride-Magazin) und der 4er von verschiedenen Quellen ziemlich gepusht und sind mittlerweile legendär für die Region Latsch.

Neue Trails?! Da bin ich aber gespannt. Die alte, neue Variante HH von den Kohlplätzen am Nördersberg ist nicht wirklich berauschend.

Aber grundsätzlich ist es absolut richtig eine Lösung zu suchen für Nutzung von Trails im Vinschgau. 

Weiter so!


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2012)

Upps und ich hab gerade erst gebucht. Die Annaberger Böden Tour aus dem Trailbook ist aber doch noch fahrbar. Ich hab die Nummern nicht so drauf, aber der Trail ist doch der 5er. Oder?


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (2. Februar 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Upps und ich hab gerade erst gebucht. Die Annaberger Böden Tour aus dem Trailbook ist aber doch noch fahrbar. Ich hab die Nummern nicht so drauf, aber der Trail ist doch der 5er. Oder?



Annaberger Böden ist sicher noch fahrbar. Der 7er ist ja ab Ratschill erlaubt, halt nicht ganz von St.Martin.


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2012)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Annaberger Böden ist sicher noch fahrbar. Der 7er ist ja ab Ratschill erlaubt, halt nicht ganz von St.Martin.



So, hab noch mal auf der Kompass nachgesehen. Die Tour ist so anscheint nicht mehr möglich. Misst


----------



## blutlache (2. Februar 2012)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Besser wäre wohl ein Shuttle-Verbot, als Trail-Sperrungen.



Ja das stört mich auch schon lange, das die ganzen faulen Säcke nach St. Martin hochgekarrt werden, egal ob mit Shuttle oder Seilbahn Unterstützung! 
Das nennt sich dann
Der Sundowner - Freeride Spaß
mit anschließender Trail Sperrung.
Ihr sägt Euch den Ast ab auf dem Ihr sitzt.


----------



## Makke (3. Februar 2012)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Annaberger Böden ist sicher noch fahrbar. Der 7er ist ja ab Ratschill erlaubt, halt nicht ganz von St.Martin.



... das ist aber schon einige Zeit so ... oder?
Ansonsten finde ich es sehr gut, das sich die Region mit dem MTB-Sport arangiert. Das ist nich selbstverständlich. 
Wenn jetzt noch das Drama um den Lift in Tarres/Tarsch ein Happy End hätte ... 

@Vinschger-Biker ... ich fände es super, wenn wir bei der Trailtrophy in Latsch auchein paar Vinschgauer Biker treffen würden. Das haben wir bei den letzten beiden Events vermisst.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (3. Februar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... das ist aber schon einige Zeit so ... oder?
> Ansonsten finde ich es sehr gut, das sich die Region mit dem MTB-Sport arangiert. Das ist nich selbstverständlich.
> Wenn jetzt noch das Drama um den Lift in Tarres/Tarsch ein Happy End hätte ...
> 
> @Vinschger-Biker ... ich fände es super, wenn wir bei der Trailtrophy in Latsch auchein paar Vinschgauer Biker treffen würden. Das haben wir bei den letzten beiden Events vermisst.



Trailtrophy! 
Bin ja froh wenn es nicht zu viele Biker auf unseren Trails hat
Gibt es auch weniger Konflikte um Trails! 


Ja vielleicht sollte ich auch mal bei den Massenevents teilnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (3. Februar 2012)

Ich fänds klasse!
Und Massen sind wir nicht ... und da alles unter Begleitung durch den lokalen Sportverein läuft, haben wir auch keinen Ärger mit Wanderern. Eigentlich ganz im Gegenteil, in den letzten Jahren gab es einige sehr nette Kontakte mit dem "Fußvolk".


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Februar 2012)

Erstmal: LIEBEN Dank an Matze für seinen Einsatz!! Ohne Dich wäre das Vinschgau bestimmt schon komplett gesperrt.

Ich finde es richtig und wichtig bestimmte Strecken zu ändern oder im Turnus zu sperren damit sich die Natur erholen kann. Wer im letzten Jahr gesehen hat, wie weit z.T. stark frequentierte Strecken 'runtergefahren' sind, weiß, was ich meine...für den Rest haben wir's selbst in der Hand.

Auf einen entspannten Sommer!

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## H-P (3. Februar 2012)

Schade, bin den 15er und den 7er letztes Jahr gefahren...klasse Trails...werde dann im September schauen, was für Alternativen es gibt.


----------



## Catsoft (3. Februar 2012)

Moin!

Auch wenn meine Enttäuschung gerade groß ist. 

Ich würde es wichtig finden, wenn es eine frühzeitige und verläßliche Quelle füer die Sperrungen geben würde. Die Planung meiner Touren mache ich schon daheim. Nichts ist ätzender als vor Ort festzustellen, dass der geladene Track verboten ist.

Für die verbotenen Abschnitte wäre auch eine Ausweichempfehlung hilfreich. So würde mich aktuell interessieren, wie ich den verbotenen 7er bei St. Martin umfahre. Auf der Kompass finde ich nur eine Straße und damit ist die Tour für mich tot.

Ich bin übrigens ein selbst den Berg hoch Fahrer und eher eine XC-Pu***

Robert


----------



## Makke (3. Februar 2012)

evt könnte jemand in GPSies mal die Trail einzeichnen und als Sperrung vermitteln ... Link dazu dann hier rein. 
Ich kenne zwar inzwischen einige Trails dort, aber die Nummern bringe ich immer wieder durcheinander ...


----------



## mw.dd (3. Februar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> evt könnte jemand in GPSies mal die Trail einzeichnen und als Sperrung vermitteln ...



Noch besser wäre es, wenn die OSM in der Gegend entsprechend aktualisiert würde (bycicle=no); dann wäre das in allen gängigen Onlineplanern und OSM-Ablegern zu erkennen und man könnte es leicht bei der Tourenwahl berücksichtigen.

Wenn jemand eine Übersicht über die gesperrten Wege erstellt, kann ich das übernehmen. Mit der Angabe "ein Stück des 4er Trails" kann ich allerdings nichts anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (3. Februar 2012)

stimmt ...


----------



## mtbwanderer (3. Februar 2012)

quit


----------



## Piri (3. Februar 2012)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Letzte Woche wurde ein neues Wegenetz für Biker mit der Gemeinde Latsch unterzeichnet. Die Nutzung von Wanderwegen (Trails), Mischwegen etc. wird nun neu geregelt.
> Details welche Trails gesperrt werden und welche nicht gibt es noch nicht.
> Mit Sicherheit wird der Lottersteig (15er) am Annenberg für Biker gesperrt.  Mein Hometrail!!
> Anscheinend gibt es schon Verbotsschilder. Kann ich aber nicht persönlich bestätigen.
> ...



Hallo aus Latsch, ich möchte mal wissen, wer die Gerüchte in die Welt setzt, dass wir hier in Latsch Trails sperren und dass es schon Verbotsschilder gibt! Es werden keine Trails gesperrt, sondern es wird eine Regelung geben, wo für Biker teilweise eigene Strecken bzw. Varianten angelegt werden, um auch in Zukunft Latsch als Bikereldorado zu erhalten und teilweise sogar noch interessanter zu machen!

LG Martin.


----------



## Makke (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo Martin,

super ...! Das klingt noch besser.
Wie sieht denn die Entwicklung mit dem Lift aus, wird der mal irgendwann in Betrieb gehen.

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf den Juni, dann sind wir wieder eine Woche daaaaa!

Gruß, Markus


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (3. Februar 2012)

...


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (4. Februar 2012)

Piri schrieb:


> Hallo aus Latsch, ich möchte mal wissen, wer die Gerüchte in die Welt setzt, dass wir hier in Latsch Trails sperren und dass es schon Verbotsschilder gibt! Es werden keine Trails gesperrt, sondern es wird eine Regelung geben, wo für Biker teilweise eigene Strecken bzw. Varianten angelegt werden, um auch in Zukunft Latsch als Bikereldorado zu erhalten und teilweise sogar noch interessanter zu machen!
> 
> LG Martin.



Wieso Gerüchte? Matze hat es ja oben bestätigt. _Gemeinsam haben wir beschlossen, den Lottersteig, ein Stück des 4er  Trails und der orginale 7er Weg von St. Martin bis Ratschill den Bikern  vorzuenthalten._

Wie soll man "vorzuenthalten" sonst interpretieren.

Mir ist schon klar das Leute mit einem kommerziellen Interesse ja keine negativ Schlagzeilen hören wollen. Man könnte ja mögliche Kunden verkraulen. 
Es gibt im Vinschgau ja seit einiger Zeit v.a im Raum Latsch, wo der Biketourismus stark gepusht wurde, viele kritische Stimmen (Förster, Bauern). Irgendwann musste eine Regelung kommen. "Die Geister die ich rief" holte einem halt ein. Man kann es ja moderater ausdrücken, aber die völlige Freiheit wie früher wird es nicht mehr geben.

Aber Trails vorzuenthalten welche jahrlang stark propagiert wurden finde ich falsch. Vernünftig wäre eine Zeitregelungen (Vorbild Goldseeweg) und eine Einschränkung vom Shuttle-Service.
Aber vielleicht sind dies wenig Tourismusfreundliche Vorschläge.


----------



## oanavodo (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

es geht doch in die Richtung, dass ganz Vinschgau zum inoffiziellen Bikepark wird. Rauf gehts mit Seilbahn oder Shuttle und runter nur auf extra ausgewiesenen und angelegten Trails. Für die "Schnell rauf und schnell runter"-Fraktion sicher eine gute Nachricht. Aber für mich erschreckend.

Was ist mit der anderen Fraktion, die auch gerne bergauf fahren, die danach streben mit eigener Kraft hoch hinauf an möglichst viele Stellen zu kommen und denen es genügt danach einmal ohne Zeitdruck auf dem Steig ihrer Wahl runterzutrailen? Die bleiben auf der Strecke, wenn neben den ausgewiesenen Trails alles vorenthalten alias verboten wird.

Warum werden nicht einfach offizielle Bikeparks an bestimmten Orten geplant und angelegt? Dort kann man dann mit Seilbahnen oder Shuttle hoch und auf ausgewiesenen Routen schnell runter. Und das 5-mal am Tag, wer will. Aber ausserhalb dieser Routen sollte Shuttlen und Seilbahntransport tabu sein. Denn dort wo Shuttle und Seilbahn nicht hinführen, gibt es selten Konflikte auf den Steigen und es braucht keine Verbote und keine separaten Wege für Wanderer und Biker.

Aber es gehts wohl wie überall auch um den Kommerz. An der "Schnell rauf und schnell runter"-Fraktion lässt sich mehr verdienen als mit scheuen Bikebergsteigern, die vielleicht sogar ihre Brotzeit selbst mit hoch nehmen 

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## mtbwanderer (4. Februar 2012)

ich plädiere auch für ein absolutes Shuttle und Liftverbot. Es sollten 2-3 extra ausgewiesene Bikeparks in Südtirol entstehen, z.b. auf Skigebieten. Alle Wanderwege sollte für alle offen sein (nur eventuell mit Zeitenregelungen wie beim Goldseetrail), aber wie gesagt: OHNE SHUTTLE und LIFTE. Dann haben wir kein Problem mehr, denn soviele Radler, die von selbst hochtreten gibt es nicht. 
Leider kann man das Shutteln nicht verbieten. Man müsste dann die Strassen komplett für den Autoverkehr sperren.


----------



## kamikater (4. Februar 2012)

> es geht doch in die Richtung, dass ganz Vinschgau zum inoffiziellen Bikepark wird. Rauf gehts mit Seilbahn oder Shuttle und runter nur auf extra ausgewiesenen und angelegten Trails. Für die "Schnell rauf und schnell runter"-Fraktion sicher eine gute Nachricht. Aber für mich erschreckend.
> 
> Was ist mit der anderen Fraktion, die auch gerne bergauf fahren, die danach streben mit eigener Kraft hoch hinauf an möglichst viele Stellen zu kommen und denen es genügt danach einmal ohne Zeitdruck auf dem Steig ihrer Wahl runterzutrailen? Die bleiben auf der Strecke, wenn neben den ausgewiesenen Trails alles vorenthalten alias verboten wird.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Februar 2012)

mtbwanderer schrieb:


> Leider kann man das Shutteln nicht verbieten. Man müsste dann die Strassen komplett für den Autoverkehr sperren.



So schwierig wär das nicht, müsste man ja nur eine Anliegerstraße draus machen. Damit könnte man es zwar sicher nicht ganz verhindern, aber man lockt die Klientel erst garnicht an.
Ich finde es auch schade, dass immer mehr Gebiete für die Radler reglementiert werden, künstl. angelegte Trails hin oder her. Dass die Einheimischen ihr Geld verdienen wollen, find ich schon legitim und in eine nette Hütte kehre ich auch gern ein, aber ich mag mich dann nicht auf bestimmte Wege "verbannen" lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. Februar 2012)

,,, so lange um Latsch diverse Autofahrer zu den Aussichtspunkten fahren um dort ihren mitgebrachten Kaffee zu trinken, ist das Thema Shuttelverbot lächerlich.

Wir fahren, soweit die Kondition reicht, so hoch wie möglich. Aber ab und an lässt man sich den Einstieg in eine Tour, gerne durch einen Shuttle versüßen.

Wie wäre es mit einem Zeitfenster für Shuttle ...? 

Andererseits leben Hütten/Almen dort zu 70% von Bikern ... ohne diese würden einige ihre bewirtschaffteten Hütten zu machen können/müssen.

Ich bin oft als Wanderer/Bergsteiger in den Alpen .. da ich beide Seiten und ihre Leiden/Vorlieben/Interessen kenne, richte ich mich danach.
Hin und Wieder hilft auch ein kleines (Verhaltens-)Regelwerk, den Leuten weiter ...

Bezüglich Bikepark ... sowas kostet punktuell Geld und benötigt eine gewisse Infrastruktur. Aber genau das will man in Latsch ja wohl auch nicht. 
Und so lange das Shutteln doch ne Menge Geld kostet, wird sich die Zahl der "Schredderer" doch im Rahmen halten.


----------



## black soul (5. Februar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ,,, so lange um Latsch diverse Autofahrer zu den Aussichtspunkten fahren um dort ihren mitgebrachten Kaffee zu trinken, ist das Thema Shuttelverbot lächerlich.
> 
> Wir fahren, soweit die Kondition reicht, so hoch wie möglich. Aber ab und an lässt man sich den Einstieg in eine Tour, gerne durch einen Shuttle versüßen.
> 
> ...




makke du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## sub-xero (5. Februar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ,,, so lange um Latsch diverse Autofahrer zu den Aussichtspunkten fahren um dort ihren mitgebrachten Kaffee zu trinken, ist das Thema Shuttelverbot lächerlich.



Ich bin gar kein Freund von Bikeshuttles, weil es wirklich große Zahlen an Downhill-Bikern auf schöne Wanderwege leitet. Konflikte mit Wanderern und Bergbauern sind damit vorprogrammiert, und das ist nicht gerade Vorteilhaft für das mit Vorurteilen behaftete Image der Mountainbiker in den Alpen. Downhill-Raser gehören in Bikeparks, fertig.

Andererseits muss man sich auch mal ansehen, was der Skitourismus in der Gegend an Berglandschaft zerstört, und welche Massen an stinkendem Verkehr sich jeden Tag über das Stilfser Joch und den Reschenpass quälen. Da fallen die paar Biker in Bezug auf Belästigung und Umweltvernichtung eigentlich nicht mehr ins Gewicht.

Insgesamt bringt es jedenfalls wenig, sich über das eine oder andere aufzuregen. Die Sache wird sich von alleine regeln, wir haben darauf sowieso wenig Einfluss. Wer einsame Traumtrails genießen will, dem bleibt also nichts anderes übrig, als auf die abgelegensten Wege auszuweichen, wo auch kein Shuttle mehr hinkommt...


----------



## Makke (5. Februar 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> ... Insgesamt bringt es jedenfalls wenig, sich über das eine oder andere aufzuregen. Die Sache wird sich von alleine regeln, wir haben darauf sowieso wenig Einfluss. Wer einsame Traumtrails genießen will, dem bleibt also nichts anderes übrig, als auf die abgelegensten Wege auszuweichen, wo auch kein Shuttle mehr hinkommt...



Die Sache wird sich sicherlich von alleine klären ... aber das Ende können wir, durch unser Verhalten, mitbeeinflussen.
Und da wo Shuttels nicht mehr hinkommen, trifft man auch keine Bikeparkkandidaten mehr ...

@mtbwanderer/Piri ... ich habe mir mal zwei/drei Touren zusammengebaut, bei denen ich gerne von einem lokal wissen wollte, ob die möglich sind.


----------



## kudo (5. Februar 2012)

oanavodo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es geht doch in die Richtung, dass ganz Vinschgau zum inoffiziellen Bikepark wird. Rauf gehts mit Seilbahn oder Shuttle und runter nur auf extra ausgewiesenen und angelegten Trails. Für die "Schnell rauf und schnell runter"-Fraktion sicher eine gute Nachricht. Aber für mich erschreckend.
> 
> ...



So ist es . Geld regiert die Welt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## oanavodo (5. Februar 2012)

Sicher wird alles geregelt werden, aber nicht zum Vorteil des eigentlichen Bikesports. Es gibt ja durchaus Beispiele an anderen Orten, wo es Probleme gab, nachdem Bikes mit der Seilbahn transportiert wurden:

Die Transportbetreiber nahmen die Mehreinnahmen gerne mit, scherten sich aber nicht darum, auch für geeignete Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten zu sorgen. Die Konflikte mit Wanderen nahmen zu, die Beschwerden der Grundstückseigentümer nahmen zu und die Wege wurden in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Bald wurde das ganze dann reguliert. Aber statt den Transportanbietern Auflagen zu geben, passende Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten zu erschaffen (--> Bikepark) oder den Transport einzustellen, wurden einfach alle Wege gesperrt, welche von der Seilbahn aus zu erreichen sind. Im Endeffekt darf man nur noch auf Teer oder Schotter runter.

Macht euch darauf gefasst, dass auch im Vinschgau dort, wo Bikes nach oben transportiert werden, in Zukunft immer mehr Steige gesperrt werden. Vermutlich wird vereinzelt einer neu angelegt, oder ein vorhandener Downhill-gerecht umgebaut. Dann sind eigentlich alle zufrieden, die gemeindlichen Entscheidungsträger (sie haben reagiert), die Seilbahn- und Shuttlebetreiber (Einnahmen sind weiterhin möglich), die Wanderverbände (die Nutzung der Wege muss nicht mehr geteilt werden) und die Tourismusverbände (die Bettenbelegung ist noch ok, die "Schnell rauf und schnell runter"-Fraktion wird eh größer).

Leider wird dadurch aber dem eigentlichen Bikesport die Chance genommen, sich zu einer gleichwertigen alpinen Sportart neben Wandern, Klettern, Skitourengehen zu entwickeln. Aber das kümmert keinen und es setzt sich auch keiner dafür ein.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## mtbwanderer (5. Februar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> So schwierig wär das nicht, müsste man ja nur eine Anliegerstraße draus machen.



Im Beispiel von St. Martin geht das leider nicht, da auch viele Einheimische aus der näheren Umgebung gerne mit dem Auto da hoch fahren. Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Sperrung hier möglich ist.


----------



## PeterES (6. Februar 2012)

Hi,
bin schon seid 7 Jahren zum Biken im Vinschgau unterwegs.
Die Entwicklung sehe ich auch ein bisschen mit sorge !
Gebe auch zu, das ich ab und an mal ein Shuttle benutzt habe :-(
Aber auf der Fahrstraße nach St. Martin geht es an einem Samstag zu wie 
am Albaufstieg auf der A8 :-( 
Möchte da auch mal den Ökologischen Gedanken hinzufügen.
Da währe es doch sicher besser die Gondel in Latsch würde doch alle Biker wieder befördern!
Vielleicht auch mit Zeitlicher Begrenzung!!
Aber um Trial Sperrungen zu vermeiden gibt es nur eines:
Immer Freundlich sein und Grüßen!! 
Hab den Eindruck das mit zunahme des Federwegs die Kommunikation Bereitschaft nachläst!
Sicher es gibt auch ausnahmen aber mache sollten mal einen "Bike Knicke" Kurs bei den Lokalen Guids  machen! Die sind in der Beziehung nämlich vorbildlich !!!

Gruß Peter


----------



## TrailProf (6. Februar 2012)

oanavodo schrieb:


> Leider wird dadurch aber dem eigentlichen Bikesport die Chance genommen, sich zu einer gleichwertigen alpinen Sportart neben Wandern, Klettern, Skitourengehen zu entwickeln. Aber das kümmert keinen und es setzt sich auch keiner dafür ein.


Das stimmt, aber die Frage ist doch:
Quo Vadis Alpiner Bikesport?
Allem Anschein nach soll der alpine Bikesport -zumindest teilweise- in die gleiche degenerierte Richtung entwickelt werden, wie der alpine Wintersport, dessen Folgen diesen Alpen Junkies ja gar nicht bewusst sind, sondern erst uns Naturgenießern offensichtlich werden, wenn die alles verhüllende weiße Pracht geschmolzen ist.
Meiner Ansicht nach sollte sich daher die reine Downhillfraktion dort, und ausschließlich dort, aufhalten, wo die Infrastruktur durch den Alpinsport bereits gegeben ist, und keine zusätzliche alpine Landschaft "verbraucht" wird.
Der Rest der Alpenlandschaft sollte dem "ehrlichen" und "sanften" Naturbenutzer, vorbehalten werden, wobei auch hier ein dem jeweiligen Gebiet angemessener Verhaltenscodex seitens der Tourismusbehörden erarbeitet und entsprechend kommuniziert werden sollte.

Allerdings dürfen auch die kommerziellen Interessen der jeweiligen Region nicht außer Acht gelassen werden. Wer z.B. wild campend, von zu Hause das eigene Bier und Essen mitbringend, möglichst "billig" seine Touren fahren möchte, alle Almwirtschaften umfährt oder dort nur selbst mitgebrachtes verzehrt, darf sich auch nicht wundern, wenn seitens der Tourismusverbände auf andere Zielgruppen gesetzt wird.

So gesehen haben wir es schon in der Hand. In diesem Sinne:
Guten Appetitt bei der nächsten Hütteneinkehr und wohl bekomms.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterES (6. Februar 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Allerdings dürfen auch die kommerziellen Interessen der jeweiligen Region nicht außer Acht gelassen werden. Wer z.B. wild campend, von zu Hause das eigene Bier und Essen mitbringend, möglichst "billig" seine Touren fahren möchte, alle Almwirtschaften umfährt oder dort nur selbst mitgebrachtes verzehrt, darf sich auch nicht wundern, wenn seitens der Tourismusverbände auf andere Zielgruppen gesetzt wird.



!!! Richtig !!!

Wobei ich aber den normalen "Touren - Biker" nicht zu dieser Gruppe zähle !! 

Gruß Peter


----------



## TrailProf (6. Februar 2012)

PeterES schrieb:


> !!! Richtig !!!
> 
> Wobei ich aber den normalen "Touren - Biker" nicht zu dieser Gruppe zähle !!
> Gruß Peter


 
Wollte ich auch genau so gemeint wissen. Sorry war vlt. etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Der normale "Touren-Biker" kommt doch in der Regel mit den anderen "Verkehrsteilnehmern" glänzend aus. (und umgekehrt)

Ich finde das Vinschgau übrigens gerade wg. des Nichtvorhandenseins dieser Beraufhilfsimplantate so attraktiv. 
Ich selbst bin in den 20 Jahren MTB Nutzung noch nie gegondelt oder geshuttelt, bin aber der Meinung , wer als Tourenbiker vielleicht ab und an mal die Gondel oder ein Shuttle benutzt wird sicher kein Porzellan zerschlagen. Aber wie im richtigen Leben gibt es immer irgendwelche Vollpfosten die den gesunden Menschenverstand ausblenden, und dem Rest alles kaputt machen. Ausgeschilderte Bergab Routen bei gleichzeitigem Vorhandensein von Gondel und Shuttle führt doch unweigerlich dazu, dass diese Lines nach 1-2 Jahren so ausgelutscht sind, dass vom Flowtrailgebiet nicht mehr viel übrig bleibt.

Daher kann die Devise nur lauten entweder "freies-Tourengebiet" oder Bikearena.
- - es gibt halt kein warmes Eis - -


----------



## mtbwanderer (6. Februar 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach sollte sich daher die reine Downhillfraktion dort, und ausschließlich dort, aufhalten, wo die Infrastruktur durch den Alpinsport bereits gegeben ist, und keine zusätzliche alpine Landschaft "verbraucht" wird.



ganz ganz richtig! Damit wird auch zum Erhalt der Skilifte beigetragen, da durch die Downhiller noch zusätzliches Geld im Sommer reinkommt.


----------



## Makke (6. Februar 2012)

Ist Pessimismus jetz die neue Grundeinstellung in diesem Sport?

Wir sind mit den MTBs nun mal eine der jüngsten Sportarten in den Bergen. Daher werden wir auch grundsätzlich etwas gründlicher beobachtet. 
Im Grunde richten wir, in der Summe aller Dinge, den geringsten Schaden an der Natur an. Wir nutzen vorhandene Wegenetze und Infrastrukturen.

Es liegt am Ende NUR an uns, wie sich die Sachen entwickeln. Mit Rumheulen und Kopf in den Sand stecken kommt keiner zum Ziel.

P.S. die DHler sind weniger das Problem. Ich kenne mehr CCler die die Berge mit dauerblockertem Hinterrad runterschlürfen als DH-/FRler.

Und wenn man, wie in Latsch den einen Weg für die MTBs schließt und dafür eine neue Alternative schafft, dann sollten wir das eher mit einer gewissen Freude aufnehmen. Denn die Alternative zeigt ja, das man sich Gedanken gemacht hat, ohne die MTBler komplett auszuschließen.


----------



## wolfk (6. Februar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Ist Pessimismus jetz die neue Grundeinstellung in diesem Sport?


Nein, aber durch Erfahrung wird man klüger!



mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Gemeinsam haben wir beschlossen, den Lottersteig, ein Stück des 4er Trails und der orginale 7er Weg von St. Martin bis Ratschill den Bikern vorzuenthalten.


Das ist schon mal mehr als "ein Weg"!

Und was wurde noch so "stillschweigend" beschlossen?



Makke schrieb:


> I
> Denn die Alternative zeigt ja, das man sich Gedanken gemacht hat, ohne die MTBler komplett auszuschließen.



Dann ist es schon ein Erfolg, daß die nicht "komplett ausgeschlossen" wurden?
Na ja, ob ein Trail am Nördersberg ein Ersatz für  gesperrte(n) Weg(e) am Sonnenberg ist (Frühjahr / Herbst) wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Die Tendenz MTB zurückdrängen ist schon mal klar erkennbar und die "Informationspolitik" spricht für sich.

Warten wir mal ab, was tatsächlich in diesem / nächsten Jahr noch befahrbar ist und was "stillschweigend" gesperrt wurde / wird.


----------



## TrailProf (6. Februar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Ist Pessimismus jetz die neue Grundeinstellung in diesem Sport?


Habe hier bisher noch keinen Pessimisten erkennen können, jedoch viele verantwortungsbewuste Menschen.


Makke schrieb:


> Es liegt am Ende NUR an uns, wie sich die Sachen entwickeln. Mit Rumheulen und Kopf in den Sand stecken kommt keiner zum Ziel.


Genau das ist die Frage, welches Ziel?
Vinschau mit Schwerpunkt als Touren- und Trailrevier oder quasi Bikepark?


Makke schrieb:


> P.S. die DHler sind weniger das Problem. Ich kenne mehr CCler die die Berge mit dauerblockertem Hinterrad runterschlürfen als DH-/FRler.


Der DHler fährt aber ca. 10x so oft runter.



Makke schrieb:


> Und wenn man, wie in Latsch den einen Weg für die MTBs schließt und dafür eine neue Alternative schafft, dann sollten wir das eher mit einer gewissen Freude aufnehmen. Denn die Alternative zeigt ja, das man sich Gedanken gemacht hat, ohne die MTBler komplett auszuschließen.


Ja, das stimmt absolut, jeder neue Weg ist willkommen. Aber wie konnte es passieren, dass welche gesperrt werden? Da ist ja netto nichts gewonnen. Wäre doch schön wenn das Trail Netz noch dichter und vielfältiger würde, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (6. Februar 2012)

Sonnenberg ohne Lottersteig, wirklich schade.


----------



## batman11 (6. Februar 2012)

Wenns keine shuttle mehr gibt fang ich mit Heli-biking an . Noch einfacher und höher.


----------



## bobo2606 (6. Februar 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Nein, aber durch Erfahrung wird man klüger!
> 
> 
> Das ist schon mal mehr als "ein Weg"!
> ...


 


batman11 schrieb:


> Wenns keine shuttle mehr gibt fang ich mit Heli-biking an . Noch einfacher und höher.


 
Matze, meinen allerhöchsten Respekt, dass du dir trotzdem noch den A... aufreisst.
Ich will nämlich nicht auf das in den letzten 17 Jahren lieb gewonnene Bikerevier verzichten.
Mach weiter so!!!

Servus,
bobo


----------



## oanavodo (6. Februar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Es liegt am Ende NUR an uns, wie sich die Sachen entwickeln. Mit Rumheulen und Kopf in den Sand stecken kommt keiner zum Ziel.


Es liegt an uns, dass reger Bedarf für abfahrtsorientiertes Biken vorhanden ist. Dagegen ist absolut nichts einzuwenden. Es liegt aber nicht in unserer Hand wie das ganze an lokaler Stelle umgesetzt wird. Wird ein Angebot mit Konzept und Nachhaltigkeit entwickelt oder solange es geht der Gewinn abgeschöpft ohne Rücksicht auf Konsequenzen?

Leider passiert immer letzteres (klar, geht schnell und man muss nicht viel investieren). Falls dann doch noch ein nachhaltiges Konzept darübergestülpt werden sollte, sind bereits viele Verbotsschilder erlassen. Für tourenorientierte Biker ist das Gebiet dann bereits verbrannt. Ein paar neu angelegte Downhill-gerechte Wege in Shuttle- oder Seilbahnnähe ändern daran nichts.

Die Problemzonen verbreitern sich leider durch den Shuttlebetrieb erheblich. So ein Shuttleservice kann ja fast jeden Berg hochliefern. Eine Seilbahn liefert nur da wo sie steht.


Makke schrieb:


> P.S. die DHler sind weniger das Problem. Ich kenne mehr CCler die die Berge mit dauerblockertem Hinterrad runterschlürfen als DH-/FRler.


Wir sollten keine Gräben schaufeln. Fakt ist dass es immer dort Probleme und Sperrungen gibt, wo geshuttelt wird und die Seilbahn Bikes transportiert. Daran können wir alle erkennen, dass das bestehende Wegenetz nicht besonders dafür geeignet und nicht robust genug für diese Nutzung ist. Auf Dauer geht das nur, wenn es auf bestimmte Wege beschränkt wird, welche dann extra bearbeitet und gepflegt werden.

Das wird auch so kommen. Mein Anliegen wäre nur, dass die Beschränkung nicht peu a peu durch Bikeverbote an immer mehr Stellen verwirklicht wird, sondern von Anfang an auf geeignete Seilbahnbereiche begrenzt wird, welche dann die Bikes transportieren.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## mw.dd (6. Februar 2012)

Vorab: Ich würde mich auch eher als "Tourenfahrer" bezeichnen; das schließt die Nutzung von Shuttles und Seilbahnen allerdings nicht aus. Ich finde es nämlich für mich nicht besonders sinnvoll, z.B. von Reischach auf den Kronplatz 1000hm auf der Schotterstraße hochzukurbeln, wenn nebenan eine Seilbahn läuft - das ist wie Skitourengehen auf der Piste 
Ich kann allerdings damit leben, das andere das anders sehen.

Außerdem passt mir die Einteilung in "gute" (Tourer) und "böse" MTBiker nicht, die hier vorgenommen wird. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Bösen über alle Spielarten des MTBikens gleichmäßig verteilt.

Allerdings bin ich ebenfalls der Meinung, das, um eine Überlastung zu vermeiden, bestimmte Maßnahmen erforderlich sind. Was mir so spontan einfällt:
- Seilbahnen (wie die nach St.Martin) nur beschränkt zur Radnutzung freigeben, also nur wenige Fahrten und begleitete Kleingruppen
- Ähnliches für Shuttles; könnte man über beschränkte Lizenzen für die Anbieter lösen
- Ausschilderung von Alternativrouten, die evt. neu angelegt werden müssen ("Angebote statt Verbote")
- Als letztes Mittel tages-und jahreszeitlich begrenzte Sperrungen, Bsp. Goldseetrail

Ich habe mir schon mal überlegt, ob vielleicht Schilder wie "bevorzugt für Wanderer" oder "bevorzugt für MTB" an den Wegmarkierungen Akzeptanz finden würden, fürchte allerdings, dass das ein Teil der Nutzer als Freibrief mißverstehen könnten.


----------



## mountainbikerit (7. Februar 2012)

Leute,

Es gibt mehr als 400 km Trails im Vinschgau, und davon werden wir einige wenige in Zukunft meiden, deshalb wird der Vinschgau aber keinesfalls zu einer Forstwege Region, keine Sorge.

Nb. zu den Annaberger Böden, der Trail ist nicht gesperrt, keine Sorge.

Wir sind aktuell dabei unseren Routenplaner www.mtbr.it zu aktualisieren und und wie ihr seht, gibts noch jede Menge weitere Trails.

Matze
www.vinschgaubike.com

N.b. Wir organisieren jeden Freitag den Sundowner, das restliche Wochenprogramm von vinschgauBIKE besteht aus Tagestouren in zwei Leistungsklassen zwischen 300 und 2000 Höhenmetern, ich sehe nicht, daß der Vinschgau zum Downhill Park verfällt.

Und noch was, wir werden bis zum Saisonsstart für die ausgefallenen Trails aus dem trailsbook eine Variante anbieten, diese können Käufer des Buches dann über den Login herunterladen.


----------



## PeterES (7. Februar 2012)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> N.b. Wir organisieren jeden Freitag den Sundowner, das restliche Wochenprogramm von vinschgauBIKE besteht aus Tagestouren in zwei Leistungsklassen zwischen 300 und 2000 Höhenmetern, ich sehe nicht, daß der Vinschgau zum Downhill Park verfällt.



Aber die Tendenz geht schon ein bisschen in die Richtung ! 
Vor allem wenn ich an letztes Jahr Ostern denke !

Gruß Peter

P.S. Matze! bin aber an Ostern wieder in Vetzan  ;-)


----------



## mountainbikerit (7. Februar 2012)

@Peter:

Natürlich geht die Tendenz (besonders zu Ostern, oder im Frühjahr) in Richtung shutteln, dafür sind die Berge für viele unserer Gäste einfach zu hoch.

Aber, machen das nicht auch die Wanderer so, mit dem Auto bis zum Parkplatz, eine halbe Stunde bis zur Alm wandern ...

Und die Skifahrer nutzen doch auch den Lift, oder.

Ich bin es hier im Forum einfach nur leid, dass jede Diskussion zu einer Glaubensfrage Tourenfahrer - Freeride - Downhill geht, die Diskussionen sind einfach nicht mehr sachlich und unprofessionell.

Zum Vinschgau: Wir bemühen uns seit gut 11 Jahren um Mountainbiker, damals haben andere Regionen bereits hundertausende von Euronen in das Marketing gesteckt, gebaut gemacht und der Vinschgau ist schön langsam gewachsen.

Dass irgendwann die Zeit kommt, den einen oder anderen Trail zu vermeiden, ist eine alte Geschichte, und nur weil es den Lottersteig nicht mehr gibt, ist der Vinschgau bei weitem nicht unattraktiver.

Und bitte meine Freunde, eure Aussagen mögen alle ihre Richtigkeit haben, sind aber meist Momentaufnahmen, wenn  in Kitzbühel Abfahrt ansteht, ist auch mal Chaos im Dorf, zwei Wochen später ist es dann wieder fast beschaulich.

Also helft uns mit sinnvollen Inputs...

Matze


----------



## wolfk (7. Februar 2012)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Also helft uns mit sinnvollen Inputs...
> 
> Matze



Aber gerne :

Als Gast, der öfter in Latsch, Tarsch u. Goldrain in Hotels mit dem MTB Bike-Urlaub gemacht hat (und der im Besitz einiger Tracks auf seinem GPS-Gerät, des trails!Book und der Topografischen Mountainbikekarte von Martin (Matze) Gruber  ist möchte ich ganz einfach folgendes konkret wissen:

Was wird und wie (Schilder?) gesperrt?
Oder werden nur umgekehrt "MTB erlaubt" Schilder auf einigen Wegen aufgestellt?
Kann ich davon ausgehen, das ich auf allen außer den bisher genannten gesperrten (Lottersteig, ein Stück des 4er Trails und der orginale 7er Weg von St. Martin bis Ratschill) Wegen - die in der Topo-Karte eingezeichnet sind - fahren darf?

Leider sind die Topo-Karte und die Karte des Routenplaners mtbr.it nicht ganz deckungsgleich, so dass mich der Routenplaner auch nicht wirklich weiter bringt.

Welche weiteren Schritte zur "Eindämmung des Mountainbiken" in Latsch durch die Gemeinde sind noch zu erwarten (neben den sicher in der "Grundnutzungsvereinbarung zwischen dem Tourismusverein Latsch-Martell und der Verwaltung der Gemeinnutzungsgüter von St. Martin im Kofel betreffend die Wanderwege und Mountainbike-Routen im Gemeindegebiet" enthaltenen Einschränkungen) ?

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## checkb (7. Februar 2012)

> und nur weil es den Lottersteig nicht mehr gibt, ist der Vinschgau bei weitem nicht unattraktiver.



Der Vinschgau nicht aber Latsch ganz sicher. Bin den Trail im letzten Jahr 4 x gefahren und war schwer begeistert. Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht in der Latscher Ecke.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (7. Februar 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Aber gerne :
> 
> Als Gast, der öfter in Latsch, Tarsch u. Goldrain in Hotels mit dem MTB Bike-Urlaub gemacht hat (und der im Besitz einiger Tracks auf seinem GPS-Gerät, des trails!Book und der Topografischen Mountainbikekarte von Martin (Matze) Gruber  ist möchte ich ganz einfach folgendes konkret wissen:
> 
> ...



Das sind genau die Dinge die auch ich gerne wissen will. Dann kann ich meine Planung für den Mai danach ausrichten. 

Ich bin gerade vom Gardasee wegen der Vernichtung von "Trails", überraschenden Sperrungen nach Latsch geflüchtet. Viele Wege sind "sarniert" worden und die neuen Trails (Snake, Anaconda, usw.) eher nix für die Tourenfraktion. Wenns auch in Latsch in die Richtung geht....


----------



## Athabaske (7. Februar 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das sind genau die Dinge die auch ich gerne wissen will. Dann kann ich meine Planung für den Mai danach ausrichten...


...dem schließe ich mich an.

Außerdem die Frage, ist der Zugang zu den GPS-Tracks nur als Hotelgast möglich oder auch als Campinggast?


----------



## bikerherby (7. Februar 2012)

> ...ein Stück des 4er Trails...



der "berühmte" 4er von Töbrunn nach Latsch???

Hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## dertutnix (7. Februar 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> ... Ich bin gerade vom Gardasee wegen der Vernichtung von "Trails", überraschenden Sperrungen nach Laatsch geflüchtet. Viele Wege sind "sarniert" worden und die neuen Trails (Snake, Anaconda, usw.) eher nix für die Tourenfraktion. Wenns auch in Laatsch in die Richtung geht....



nur damit's keine irritationen gibt: in der diskussion geht es primär um die trails bei latsch. laatsch liegt ca. 30 km richtung reschenpass. ich fall da auch immer mal wieder mit meiner eher "unklaren" aussprache auf


----------



## Athabaske (7. Februar 2012)

Ändert Dein durchaus berechtigter Einwand etwas an der Problematik?


----------



## Catsoft (7. Februar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Ändert Dein durchaus berechtigter Einwand etwas an der Problematik?



Vor allen Dingen wo der Fehler bei mir lag.


----------



## dertutnix (7. Februar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Ändert Dein durchaus berechtigter Einwand etwas an der Problematik?



danke für die schärfe und ja, ich denke schon... 

bleiben wir doch bei den strecken rund um latsch. 
laatsch mag auch das vinschgau sein, aber dann hätte der ersteller des threads sicher nicht LATSCH explizit genannt.

passt?


----------



## Athabaske (7. Februar 2012)

Gut dass wir das mit dem "a" geklärt hätten - santé!

Aber nun tatsächlich zurück zu der Frage, was konkret geplant ist und was tasächlich gemacht wird?


----------



## TrailProf (8. Februar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Außerdem die Frage, ist der Zugang zu den GPS-Tracks nur als Hotelgast möglich oder auch als Campinggast?



Hallo,
die GPS Daten stehen jedem zu Verfügung. Schau mal hier nach:
http://www.vinschgaubike.de/index.php
Fürn kleinen Obolus einfach das TrailBook bestellen, nach Erhalt kann man die GPS-Daten runterladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (8. Februar 2012)

Wie aktuell ist das Trailbook angesichts der momentanen Überlegungen von Sperrungen und Neubauten, noch.

Hatte das vor einigen Tagen bestellt...


----------



## mountainbikerit (8. Februar 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich werde heute mit Roman von der Pension Sachsalber (aktueller Vice-President des Tourismusvereins) den Routenplaner soweit durchgehen, sodass ab nächste Woche alle Wege in Latsch, die dort verzeichnet sind, ajour sind.

Ihr könnt dann auf dem Routenplaner www.mtbr.it genau sehen, was ihr für euren 2012er Urlaub planen könnt.

N.b. einen Login bekommt ihr von den Partnerbetrieben von www.vinschgaubike.com nach Buchungsreservierung zugesandt.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## mtbwanderer (9. Februar 2012)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> @Peter:
> 
> 
> Aber, machen das nicht auch die Wanderer so, mit dem Auto bis zum Parkplatz, eine halbe Stunde bis zur Alm wandern ...
> ...



das ist ja komplett etwas anderes. Ein Wanderer zerstört keine Wege, der Skifahrer fahrt auf extra preparierten Pisten. Es geht ja nicht um die Shuttelbusse, die hinauffahren, sondern die Biker die herunterfahren.


----------



## oanavodo (9. Februar 2012)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> @Peter:
> 
> Natürlich geht die Tendenz (besonders zu Ostern, oder im Frühjahr) in Richtung shutteln, dafür sind die Berge für viele unserer Gäste einfach zu hoch.
> 
> ...


@Matze,

ich möchte dein Engagement natürlich in keinster Weise kritisieren. Wir brauchen unbedingt Leute, die sich für den MTB-sport einsetzen.

Bei den Wanderern, die mit dem Auto hochfahren, würde ich allerdings davon ausgehen, dass diese wieder mit dem Auto runterfahren.

Irgendwelche Gräben zwischen den verschiedenen Varianten der Bikenutzung zu ziehen, versuche auch ich zu vermeiden.

Leider haben mich diverse Sperrungen, wie z.b. bei Vöran oder auf dem Vigiljoch, schon schmerzlich getroffen. War alles in Seilbahnnähe. Und ich bin schon gespannt was heuer neues an Schildern dazu gekommen ist. Das soll jetzt nur als Beispiel dienen, da nichts mit dem Vinschgau zu tun.

Und ich befürchte, dass auch im Vinschgau noch einiges an Sperrungen dazukommen wird.

Deshalb bleibe ich auch bei meinem Standpunkt, auch wenn es vermutlich für deine Visionen wenig sinnvoll erscheint. Das Beispiel mit den Skifahren kann hierbei auch mir dienen. Abfahrtsorientiertes Biken sollte besser früher wie später, wie alpines Skifahren, auf extra gepflegte und preparierte Bikeparks mit Seilbahnunterstützung begrenzt werden. Damit steigen die Chancen erheblich, dass das übrige Wegenetz für das Tourenbiken offen bleibt. Das wär dann im Vergleich dazu das Skitourengehen im Winter. Das Verständnis der Wanderer hat sich nach meinen Erfahrungen für diese eher "sanftere" Form des Bikens in den letzten Jahren erheblich gebessert.

Und noch ein Wort zur Höhe der Berge. Sicher sind die Berge im Vinschgau sehr hoch aber nicht bis in die letzten Höhenmeter biketechnisch nutzbar. Mein Weltbild sagt mir momentan noch, dass, wer das Fahrkönnen und die Strapazen für, sagen wir mal, 1000hm Trail bergab erbringen kann, auch Kondition für mindestens den gleichen Höhenunterschied bergauf innehat. Es wird eher daran liegen, dass man die vorhande Zeit lieber vermehrt in die Abfahrten steckt. Auch weil die Varianten bei der Abfahrt üblicherweise viel zahlreicher sind als bei der Auffahrt.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## Max_V (9. Februar 2012)

Das ist das beste das die Gemeinde Latsch machen konnte!

Hoffe, daß die anderen Gemeinden nachziehen, und in Zusammenarbeit mit den Bikeschulen (VinschgauBike/Südtirolbike/Ötzis Bike Akademie) nachziehen.

Leute, müssen wir wirklich wegen einigen wenigen gesperreten Kilometer 

Es sollte im Vinschgau für alle Platz geben. D.h. explizite Wanderwege, Wege nur für Biker, gemischte Wege und auch den ein oder anderen Bikepark. Hoffe einige Skigebiete erkennen den Nachholbedarf.

Ach und noch eines, JEDER RUINIERT DEN WEG egal ob Auto, Bike oder auch einfach nur der Wanderschuh! Egal ob CC/Tourer/Downhiller!


----------



## Athabaske (10. Februar 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> ...Ach und noch eines, JEDER RUINIERT DEN WEG egal ob Auto, Bike oder auch einfach nur der Wanderschuh! Egal ob CC/Tourer/Downhiller!


...v.a. ruiniert man Wege durch schlechte mangelhafte Technik bzw. wenn man deutlich über seinem Fahrkönnen unterwegs ist.

Allerdings macht es die Frequenz und wenn es Aufstiegshilfen in Form von Lift oder Shuttel gibt, dann steigt die Frequenz und das kann ein normal angelegter Bergpfad auf die Dauer nicht ohne Blessuren überstehen. Zumindest punktuell sollten solche Wege verstärkt oder umgebaut werden. Nur wer soll das leisten, aus Kreisen der Biker kommt zwar oft ein großes Hallo, aber letztlich wenig Arbeitskraft. Im Gegensatz zu den Alpenvereinen die und die Gemeinden leisten den Großteil der Wegepflege. Da wäre einfach mehr Engagement gefragt, damit stiege vermutlich auch die Akzeptanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (10. Februar 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Das ist das beste das die Gemeinde Latsch machen konnte!
> 
> Leute, müssen wir wirklich wegen einigen wenigen gesperreten Kilometer



Leider fehlen (zumindest mir) Informationen was wie gemacht wurde (wird)!

Schilder?
Nur einige Wege, die Biker (noch) befahren dürfen?
Nur noch "geführte Touren" am Sonnberg?
Wie werden die anreisenden Biker informiert?

Unklare Regelungen - unabhängig davon, ob ich die für gut oder schlecht halte - bewirken keinen "Frieden" zwischen verschiedenen Benutzern!


----------



## onkel_c (10. Februar 2012)

mtbwanderer schrieb:


> ... Ein Wanderer zerstört keine Wege, der Skifahrer fahrt auf extra preparierten Pisten. Es geht ja nicht um die Shuttelbusse, die hinauffahren, sondern die Biker die herunterfahren.



so argumentieren die wanderer auch. und irren ebenso. 
andererseits musss man sich auch vor augen führen wie wege entstehen und wie sie bestehen bleiben: durch nutzung. 

das thema der 'naturzerstörung' und erosion betrifft jegliche nutzung in der freien natur. sicherlich gibt es unterschiede im grad der 'zerstörung'. grundsätzlich kann sich jeder sanft oder grob in der natur verhalten/bewegen.

biker sind genauso wenig, oder genauso viel ein problem wie andere spezies unter der menschheit. deshalb sind verallgemeinerungen zumeist wenig hilfreich.
man sollte (und das gilt eben für jeden) sich so sanft wie möglich in der natur bewegen und sein tun selbstkritisch hinterfragen. wenn ich einen trail nur mit dauerblockierter bremse hinuntershredder, dann sollte mir bewußt sein, dass dies alles andere als toll ist. eine gute fahrtechnik ist ebenso ein plus für die natur wie sicheres und vorausschauendes laufen.
wenn beim laufen links und rechts von mir die steine zu tal rollen ist das genauso besch*****. ich habe schon leute auf hochalpinen touren gesehen, die ganz sicher besser zu hause geblieben wären!

das thema ist nahezu unerschöpflich und ich fürchte, dass jede der interessengruppen seine interessen als die einzig richtigen ansieht....

das vinschgau wurde aus meiner sicht zu viel gehypt. und gerade im spätsommer/herbst, wenn viele wanderer unterwegs sind ist das konfliktpotential ziemlich groß.


----------



## zweiheimischer (10. Februar 2012)

oanavodo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es geht doch in die Richtung, dass ganz Vinschgau zum inoffiziellen Bikepark wird. Rauf gehts mit Seilbahn oder Shuttle und runter nur auf extra ausgewiesenen und angelegten Trails. Für die "Schnell rauf und schnell runter"-Fraktion sicher eine gute Nachricht. Aber für mich erschreckend.
> 
> ...


 

 100% zustimmung.

aber scheue bikebergsteiger werden die gegend zur saison wohl eher meiden...

ob die entwicklung im bikesport ähnlich abläuft wie die beim schifahren? anfangs sind sie alle touren gegangen. dann kamen die lifte. die verteilung der nutzer ist bekannt. gern gesehen sind nur noch die 4*-hotelgäste mit wochenschipass. tourengeher werden eher als unbefriedigende kundschaft, wenn nicht als infrastrukturschmraotzer angesehen.
bin neugierig, wie es beim biken weitergeht. 

wer massen anzieht, ein gebiet pusht, muss zwangsläfig kanalisieren, wenn die anderen nutzer auch noch was von der gegend haben wollen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (10. Februar 2012)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Natürlich geht die Tendenz (besonders zu Ostern, oder im Frühjahr) in Richtung shutteln, dafür sind die Berge für viele unserer Gäste einfach zu hoch.


 
wie bitte?
shuttlets ihr etwa auf den cevedale?



wer 800 oder 900 hm nicht rauffahren kann, sollte mal dringend einen termin mit seinem internisten ausmachen.
also, es geht doch - wie immer - rein um die kohle. gwamperte werden mehrmals am tag strecken hochgekarrt, die sie mit ihrer physis nicht schaffen würden. nur: die gwamperten arbeiten daheim brav, kommen weniger zum trainieren und haben daher die kohle.


----------



## MarkusL (10. Februar 2012)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> wer 800 oder 900 hm nicht rauffahren kann, sollte mal dringend einen termin mit seinem internisten ausmachen.


 
:d:d:d


----------



## wolfk (10. Februar 2012)

Infos von kompetenter Seite aus Latsch:

http://trailscout.info/pilotprojekt-orientierung-leitsystem-in-latsch/

Ich glaube damit können alle Seiten leben!


----------



## oldmason (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute, bitte nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Unter folgendem Link gibst die ersten Infos über ein tolles Projekt das allen zu Gute kommt.
http://aktivurlaub-suedtirol.com/aktivurlaub/biken/mtb-leitsystem/
Wir arbeiten hart an der Umsetzung und werden nun laufend informieren.

für die Arbeitsgruppe MTB-Leitsystem und Wegekonzept Latsch-Martell
Roman Schwienbacher


----------



## wolfk (10. Februar 2012)

oldmason schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bitte nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.
> Wir arbeiten hart an der Umsetzung und werden nun laufend informieren.
> 
> für die Arbeitsgruppe MTB-Leitsystem und Wegekonzept Latsch-Martell
> Roman Schwienbacher





Gruß aus Hameln
Wolfgang


----------



## Makke (10. Februar 2012)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ...
> wer 800 oder 900 hm nicht rauffahren kann, sollte mal dringend einen termin mit seinem internisten ausmachen.
> also, es geht doch - wie immer - rein um die kohle. gwamperte werden mehrmals am tag strecken hochgekarrt, die sie mit ihrer physis nicht schaffen würden. nur: die gwamperten arbeiten daheim brav, kommen weniger zum trainieren und haben daher die kohle.



...  

@oldmason/wolfk ... klingt grundsätzlich nach einer guten Idee. Hoffe das Konzept geht auf!


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2012)

oldmason schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bitte nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Unter folgendem Link gibst die ersten Infos über ein tolles Projekt das allen zu Gute kommt.
> http://aktivurlaub-suedtirol.com/aktivurlaub/biken/mtb-leitsystem/
> Wir arbeiten hart an der Umsetzung und werden nun laufend informieren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Roman,
das hört sich doch erstmal gut an. Es wird jetzt darauf ankommen die "Umfahrungen" auch so anzulegen, dass sie für alle (auch für die S1 Tourenfraktion) brauchbar sind. Ich werd´s mir im Mai mal ansehen.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwanderer (11. Februar 2012)

Die ganze Arbeit könnte man sich sparen wenn es ein Seilbahnverbot und ein Shuttelverbot geben würde.


----------



## Max_V (11. Februar 2012)

Aber, bleiben wir ehrlich. Wir Vinschger brauchen die Biker als Gäste. Egal ob diese Touren oder Shutteln.
Unsere Aufgabe ist es jetzt einfach, den RICHTIGEN BIKER auf den RICHTIGEN WEG zu bringen.
Wenn es gute Bikeparks in der Nähe von Skigebiten und Seilbahnanlagen gibt und diesen Almen die jeder Gast sowieso mit einem Auto anfährt; fallen die Taxishuttler an anderen Stellen sogut wie weg. 
Und wenn ich dem Tourer jetzt noch passende Wege zur Verfügung stelle...


----------



## black soul (12. Februar 2012)

mtbwanderer schrieb:


> Die ganze Arbeit könnte man sich sparen wenn es ein Seilbahnverbot und ein Shuttelverbot geben würde.



so ein unsinn
du solltest hier mal lesen
http://aktivurlaub-suedtirol.com/aktivurlaub/biken/mtb-leitsystem/


----------



## mtbwanderer (12. Februar 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> so ein unsinn
> du solltest hier mal lesen
> http://aktivurlaub-suedtirol.com/aktivurlaub/biken/mtb-leitsystem/


SUPER! ein Leitsystem für Mountainbiker. Das hab ich mir schon lange gewünscht. Dann kann ich endlich auf den "vorenthaltenen" Trails alleine runterfahren und es stört mich keiner. Danke.


----------



## wolfk (12. Februar 2012)

mtbwanderer schrieb:


> SUPER! ein Leitsystem für Mountainbiker. Das hab ich mir schon lange gewünscht. Dann kann ich endlich auf den "vorenthaltenen" Trails alleine runterfahren und es stört mich keiner. Danke.



Man kann aber auch etwas gewollt "missverstehen":

Zitat:
"Im Rahmen des Projektes wird derzeit ein Bike-Leitsystem erarbeitet, welches Bikern die Orientierung vor Ort erleichtert und Klarheit schafft, welche Wege ausschließlich von Bikern, oder Wandern genutzt werden sollten und welche Strecken/Wege gemeinsam und rücksichtsvoll genutzt werden (Fairplay Bike- & Wanderroute) sollten."


----------



## mtbwanderer (12. Februar 2012)

Dieses sogenannte "MTB-Leitsystem" funktioniert nie. Shuttelnde und liftelnde Downhillbiker gehören einfach auf eine extra dafür gemachtes Gebiet. (Skigebiete).  Das was jetzt hier versucht wird, führt früher oder später zur Totalsperrung aller Wanderwege. Man darf doch nicht so blauäugig sein und glauben, dass sich die Downhillfraktion an dieses System hält?
Dieses MTB-Leitsystem lockt die Downhiller ja erst richtig an. Nein, so geht es nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## wolfk (12. Februar 2012)

mtbwanderer schrieb:


> Dieses sogenannte "MTB-Leitsystem" funktioniert nie. Shuttelnde und liftelnde Downhillbiker gehören einfach auf eine extra dafür gemachtes Gebiet. (Skigebiete).  Das was jetzt hier versucht wird, führt früher oder später zur Totalsperrung aller Wanderwege. Man darf doch nicht so blauäugig sein und glauben, dass sich die Downhillfraktion an dieses System hält?
> Dieses MTB-Leitsystem lockt die Downhiller ja erst richtig an. Nein, so geht es nun wirklich nicht.



Ich Wanderer und max. Tourenbiker, trotzdem finde ich es einen Versuch wert.
Der Downhillfraktion vorab pauschal (also allen) zu unterstellen, dass sie sich nicht das System hält, ist aber auch nicht der richtige Weg.

Außerdem habe ich etwas verpasst?
Ist der Lift nach St. Martin wieder geöffnet?
(Außer den wenigen Öffnungen zu "wanderarmen Zeiten" im Rahmen "geführter Touren"?)


----------



## mtbwanderer (12. Februar 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Ich Wanderer und max. Tourenbiker, trotzdem finde ich es einen Versuch wert.
> Der Downhillfraktion vorab pauschal (also allen) zu unterstellen, dass sie sich nicht das System hält, ist aber auch nicht der richtige Weg.
> 
> Außerdem habe ich etwas verpasst?
> ...



Nein, der Lift ist für Biker geschlossen. Nur einmal die Woche ist er offen. Im Rahmen dieser Sundownhill-Touren. 
Das Problem der Downhiller ist durch so ein Leitsystem ja nicht gelöst. Sie fahren ja immer noch auf Wanderwegen, nur die Anzahl der Wege ist reduziert. Was soll das bringen? Ich verstehs nicht, aber warten wirs mal ab.


----------



## TrailProf (12. Februar 2012)

oldmason schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bitte nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Unter folgendem Link gibst die ersten Infos über ein tolles Projekt das allen zu Gute kommt.
> http://aktivurlaub-suedtirol.com/aktivurlaub/biken/mtb-leitsystem/
> Wir arbeiten hart an der Umsetzung und werden nun laufend informieren.
> 
> ...



Na das hört sich ja mal gar nicht schlecht an, und ist sicher auch im Hinblick auf die weitere Bikeentwicklung wichtig, denn m.M.n. brauchts in ein paar Jahren gar keine Shuttles mehr, dann fahren die alle mit Ihren E-Bikes bergauf (800 hm gehn da mal locker), aber das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.
Ich wünsche uns allen, dass das Nutzungskonzept akzeptiert und somit auch eingehalten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signor_rossi (12. Februar 2012)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> @Peter:
> 
> Natürlich geht die Tendenz (besonders zu Ostern, oder im Frühjahr) in Richtung shutteln, dafür sind die Berge für viele unserer Gäste einfach zu hoch.
> 
> ...



Bravo Matze!
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Athabaske (12. Februar 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Ich Wanderer und max. Tourenbiker...



...hört, hört - ich dachte E-Endurist, aber das unterscheidet sich wohl von Thema zu Thema....

-----------------------

Zum Thema hier:

Es bleibt nur zu wünschen dass es eine Lösung geben wird, die alle zufrieden stellen wird und so wenig wie möglich Kollateralschaden.

Dumm nur, dass es wieder die Unvernunft auf Seiten der Biker war, die in einer Region, die sich eher durch Tolleranz und Aufgeschlossenheit ausgezeichnet hat, einen solchen Schritt "notwendig" macht.

Eines der größten Übeln unserer Zeit, den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen zu können!


----------



## Max_V (12. Februar 2012)

mtbwanderer schrieb:


> SUPER! ein Leitsystem für Mountainbiker. Das hab ich mir schon lange gewünscht. Dann kann ich endlich auf den "vorenthaltenen" Trails alleine runterfahren und es stört mich keiner. Danke.



Da der Staat Italien jeden Cent zum abwenden einer Pleite braucht, hoffe ich, daß sie dir bei solchen Aktionen die Brieftasche leeren .

Nein ernsthaft. Auf einer Straße gibt es immer Regeln und bei Nichteinhaltung..Strafen..oder Unfälle! Warum kann man nicht akzeptieren, daß es Regelungen braucht und man versuchen sollte, zum besseren miteinader diese auch einzuhalten!

Hier in in meinem Gemeidegebiet gibt es eine der geilsten Abfahrten die hin und wieder auf Schotterpiste ein und wieder weggeht(bzw. für einige meter hin und her kreuzt). Die Schotterpiste ist jedoch gesperrt. Wenn man jedoch meint, diese zu befahren und mit einem der Arbeitsfahrzeuge kollidiert oder ähnliches trägt man selbst die Verantwortung muss evt. sogar der Firma den Ausfall zahlen. [Und ich weiß nicht wie deutsche Versicherungen bei grober fahrlässigkeit reagieren...] Da ist mir lieber, ich weiß, daß ich diesen Weg meiden sollte! Oder

In der Hoffnung, daß der gesammte Vinschgau dieses Projekt fortsetzt...in Liebe MAX


----------



## wolfk (12. Februar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...hört, hört - ich dachte E-Endurist, aber das unterscheidet sich wohl von Thema zu Thema....



Ein Idworx Mountain Rohler (Hardtail) war bis Dez. 2011 mein alleiniges MTB ist nun wirklich kein Enduro:






[/url][/IMG]
und dies sieht auch nicht gerade nach einen Enduristen aus:



Ein Pedelc-MTB bestreitete ich ja schon in meinem Profil nicht (siehe links)
aber wo habe ich in welchem Thema geschrieben, das ich Enduro fahre? 

Also, bitte nicht wieder besseres Wissen flamen!
(und keine Antwort!)


----------



## Athabaske (12. Februar 2012)

Das EQ EXDURO ist natürlich absichtlich missverständlich benannt?

Ab nun wirklich zurück zum Thema...


----------



## S.F. (12. Februar 2012)

Leute! Bitte! Wie soll das denn mit der Trail Toleranz funktionieren, wenn wir uns selbst untereinander nicht so ganz einig sind!
Glücklicherweise äussern sich die Meisten User hier positiv! 
Mir ist es völlig egal, ob jemand Hardtail, Enduro, Downhill, Pedelc fährt, oder sogar zu Fuß unterwegs ist! 
Für mich, der sich auf fast allen dieser Spielarten bewegt, (ok, das Pedelec noch nicht) ist es völlig in Ordnung, wenn eine Gemeinde ihre Interessen und die der Grundeigentümer wahrnimmt und eine Regelung für den Tourismus findet, der für die Gemeinde Latsch und das Vinschgau überlebenswichtig ist.
Ohne Regeln geht es nicht, und das bin ich gerne bereit, zu akzeptieren, wenn mir dafür die Region als Ferien und Sportgebiet erhalten bleibt.

In diesem Sinne: Happy Tails und Trail Toleranz! 

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (12. Februar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Eines der größten Übeln unserer Zeit, den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen zu können!



Traurig aber wahr, und knackig auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## oanavodo (12. Februar 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Nein ernsthaft. Auf einer Straße gibt es immer  Regeln und bei Nichteinhaltung..Strafen..oder Unfälle! Warum kann man  nicht akzeptieren, daß es Regelungen braucht und man versuchen sollte,  zum besseren miteinader diese auch einzuhalten!


Ihr sprecht von Regeln meint aber Sperrungen.

Regeln wären was gutes, aber einfach vom Weg ausgesperrt zu werden nicht.

Es gibt die FIS-Regeln für Skifahrer, es gibt aufgestellte Regeln für  Skitourengeher, warum gibt es eigentlich noch keine Regeln für  Wegbenutzer, wie Wanderer und Biker, und wie sie sich bei Begegnungen am  besten verhalten sollen?

Momentan hat jeder seine eigenen Regeln aufgestellt, die dann mal mehr  dem gesunden Menschenverstand entsprechen oder mal mehr dem eigenen  Vorteil dienen.

In meinen Augen wär das eine gute Sache wenn man sich mit dem Alpenverein zusammensetzen würde und 10 so Leitsätze ausarbeitet.

Zumindest könnte man dann klar urteilen, wer sich richtig oder falsch verhält.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Februar 2012)

Es würde wohl schon reichen, wenn sich alle Bergradler an die allgemeinen Regeln halten würden und da wären es nur 6:

Fahre nur auf Wegen.
Hinterlasse keine Spuren.
Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle.
Respektiere andere Naturnutzer.
Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere.
Plane im Voraus.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass es den Latschern gelingen wird Lösungen zu finden, die allen Nutzungsgruppen gerecht werden.


----------



## TrailProf (12. Februar 2012)

@oanavodo
Regeln gibt's doch schon, hier z.B.:
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43
Ist aber wahrscheinlich für einige zu uncool sich daran zu halten.
Jedenfalls hätte die Einhaltung von Regel 1 den Besitzer des Ratschillhofes sicher glücklich gestimmt.

Es war wahrscheinlich naiv zu glauben, dass Latsch bei gesteigerter Popularität ohne Sperrungen, oder wie immer man dass bezeichnen möchte, auskommen würde.
Jedenfall hoffe ich, dass sich jeder seiner Verantwortung bewußt ist, das Wegekonzept respektiert und einhält, unabhängig ob man's befürwortet oder nicht, damit es auch greifen kann, und nicht irgendwann noch ristriktiver ausgelegt werden muss. 
Denn verglichen mit anderen Gebieten, gerade auch in Deutschland, weht dort doch immer noch ein Hauch von Trailfreiheit.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Februar 2012)

Auch ein Konzept, das anscheinend aufgeht:

*Trail-Toleranz*

In Davos Klosters benutzen Wanderer und Mountainbiker die gleichen Wege ohne Einschränkungen. Möglich macht dies eine tolerante und rücksichtsvolle Einstellung von allen Seiten. Mountainbiker bremsen beim Überholen auf Schritttempo ab und halten beim Kreuzen auf schmalen Wegen an um den Wanderern Platz zu machen. Und auch die Fussgänger akzeptieren die Mountainbiker als gleichwertige Wegnutzer und geben beim Aufeinandertreffen den Weg, wo immer möglich und sinnvoll, frei.


----------



## Max_V (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn, diese Regeln eingehalten würden, hätten sich die Latscher nicht die Arbeit machen müssen eine solche Regelung zu finden.


----------



## Athabaske (13. Februar 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Wenn, diese Regeln eingehalten würden, hätten sich die Latscher nicht die Arbeit machen müssen eine solche Regelung zu finden.


...es wird dann wohl so sein, dass sich nicht alle an solche Regeln gehalten haben. Einerseits, weil es um die Gewinnmaximierung in der Freizeit geht, andererseits, weil die Vinschgauer solche Regeln nicht explizit aufgestellt haben. Es gibt eben die Leute, denen gesunder Menschenverstand nicht reicht für ein Verhalten das Regeln nicht nötig macht.

Am Traileinstieg je ein knackiges Schild und schon spurt der Durchschnittstouri besser. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## S.F. (13. Februar 2012)

Hey, cool! Ich denke, wir sind uns eigentlich ziemlich einig.
Die DIMB Trailregeln sagen ja: "Achte Wegsperrungen..."
In der trailnews der DIMB wurde über die Mitgliederentwicklung der DIMB berichtet und vermerkt, dass viele DAV Verbände auch Mitglied in der DIMB geworden sind. (trailnews 7, Siete 8) 
Da ist auch sicher noch Entwicklungspotenzial in den nächsten Jahren.
Und auch wenn wir es nie schaffen werden, wirklich jeden Menschen in den Bergen für unsere Ideen und Meinungen zu gewinnen, bin ich sehr froh zu sehen, dass viel die hier mitdiskutieren meine Ansicht teilen. Vielleicht ist das ja noch DIE Idee. Die Trailregeln zu übernehmen, den Trail Toleranz- Passus der Schweizer hinzuzufügen, und mit dem Tourismusverbänden zu vereinbaren. Dann könnten die Trail Regeln in allen relevanten Stellen wie z.B. Hotels, Pensionen, Bikeläden, Seilbahnen ausgelegt, aufgehängt und verbreitet werden! Dazu noch an den Wegenetztafeln angebracht und wir bekommen vieleicht eine Abdeckung der Information von (geschätzt) 75% bis 80% Das schafft auch auf beiden Seiten ein klares Bild. Rücksicht und Toleranz! die Wanderer sind mit einbezogen! Ich denke dann wird es rund.
Sonst besteht die Gefahr, das Wanderer die Trail Rules nicht beachten, weil "die gelten ja nur für Biker" ;-) Regeln dürfen allgemeingültig sein. Das geht sicherlich in enger Kooperation mit allen Beteiligten. 
Vielleicht ist das aber auch schon längst Teil der Projektplanung. 
Und dafür ist die jetzige Regelung der Latscher ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung!
@Max, Matze, Roman, Martin: weiter so! Danke für euer Engagement!!!!


----------



## oanavodo (13. Februar 2012)

TrailProf schrieb:


> @oanavodo
> Regeln gibt's doch schon, hier z.B.:
> http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43


Ich weiss, dass es diese Regeln gibt. Aber es ist nur für Biker.

Ich meinte aber ein Regelwerk, dass Wanderer und Biker gemeinsam einbezieht und natürlich auch von den Wanderverbänden anerkannt und propagiert wird, und das länderübergreifend.

Ich fände das für die gemeinsame Wegbenutzung sehr wichtig, damit jede Seite weiss, wie sie sich am besten verhalten soll, wenn man aneinander vorbei will.

Das würde auf jeden Fall das miteinander fördern und meiner Meinung nach auch die Hemmschwelle für rücksichtsloses Verhalten erhöhen.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## Max_V (13. Februar 2012)

Auch Wanderer dürften nicht überall runter! Auch für sie gibt es Beschränkungen und Regeln. Aber auch hier gibt es Idi.... die meinen sie dürfen alles!

Und noch ein kleiner Tip:
_Schau dir zuerst an was hier gemacht wird und kritisiere dann._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (14. Februar 2012)

oanavodo schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass es diese Regeln gibt. Aber es ist nur für Biker.
> 
> Ich meinte aber ein Regelwerk, dass Wanderer und Biker gemeinsam einbezieht und natürlich auch von den Wanderverbänden anerkannt und propagiert wird, und das länderübergreifend.



@Rainer,

jetzt mal ganz salopp gesagt, fahren wir seit wir auf dem Bike halbwegs geradeausfahren können auf Wanderwegen, also Wege welche jemand bis zum Tag X angelegt, gepflegt und gehütet hat.

Klar, Mountainbiken ist klar die jüngere Sportart und jetzt sehen wir die Sache hier mal sehr positiv: Wir sollten einige Wege meiden, dürfen aber dafür andere Wege ausbauen und wie schon angedeutet tauglicher machen.

Eigentlich ändert sich hier in Latsch rein gar nichts, nur halt zwei Wege sind tabu, ist das so schmerzlich zu verkraften???

Wir hatten in Latsch vor Jahren kurz mal massivste Probleme mit Downhillern, seit die Seilbahn aber nur mehr im Rahmen von geführten Touren Biker mitnimmt (drei mal wöchentlich Montag Mittwoch Freitag mit vinschgauBIKE oder Bikereldorado) ist der Mainstream von Downhillern ausgeblieben.

*Wer jetzt einen Shuttle nutzt oder selbst hochfährt zählt ja nicht, es geht darum wie sich der Biker dann auf den Trails erhält, und nur das zählt, denn jeder von uns gibt ein Bild von seiner Zunft ab. Wenn ich im Tag von einem Hund angeklefft werde, behalte ich auch den in Erinnerung und nicht die 10 netten Artgenossen, also lasst dieses ewige Downhiller - Freerider - Tourenfahrer Gequatsche oder eröffnet hierfür einen eigenen Threat.*

Wir im Vinschgau geben unser Bestes, dass eure Bikeferien einzigartig waren und bleiben werden und diverse Entscheidungen sind halt zu treffen.

Martin


----------



## Athabaske (14. Februar 2012)

Ihr macht da ja auch eine tolle Arbeit, dafür Dank und Lob zuhauf!!!

Und es ist richtig, wir Biker sind die Gäste auf Wegen die vor uns die Bergbauern, die Wanderer, die Alpinisten, Schmuggler und Militärs angelegt haben. Von daher gilt logischerweise für uns, uns dort gesittet aufzuführen und freundlich zu sein.

Allerdings wäre ein klein wenig Handlungsanweisung an die Wanderer zum beiderseitigen Nutzen. Ein Beispiel, man fährt in gedrosseltem Tempo auf eine Gruppe zu, die machen sogar ein wenig Platz, man dankt und merkt an, es folgen noch weitere Fahrer. Nun kann es bei aller Freundlichkeit doch passieren, dass die Wandergruppe wieder ihren Weg aufnimmt und promt kommt der nächste Biker, uswusf. Es wäre einfacher für beide Seiten, wenn kurz gewartet werden würde. Das gilt natürlich auch für die Fahrradfahrer, wenn die auf eine auseinandergezogenen Gruppe stoßen.

Ich war sehr überrascht, dass in Slovenien größere Wandergruppen extrem organisiert auf Biker reagiert haben, ihre Hintermänner aufmerksam gemacht und dergleichen, ohne gleich gellende Warnrufe auszustoßen.

Vermutlich war so ein Verhalten mit gemeinsamen Regeln gemeint?


----------



## oanavodo (14. Februar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre ein klein wenig Handlungsanweisung an die Wanderer zum beiderseitigen Nutzen. Ein Beispiel, man fährt in gedrosseltem Tempo auf eine Gruppe zu, die machen sogar ein wenig Platz, man dankt und merkt an, es folgen noch weitere Fahrer. Nun kann es bei aller Freundlichkeit doch passieren, dass die Wandergruppe wieder ihren Weg aufnimmt und promt kommt der nächste Biker, uswusf. Es wäre einfacher für beide Seiten, wenn kurz gewartet werden würde. Das gilt natürlich auch für die Fahrradfahrer, wenn die auf eine auseinandergezogenen Gruppe stoßen.
> 
> Vermutlich war so ein Verhalten mit gemeinsamen Regeln gemeint?


Exakt ins Schwarze getroffen 

Dann wüsste z.b. der Überholende und der Überholte was das korrekte Verhalten in der Situation ist.

Es gibt so viele Punkte, die nicht ganz klar sind, z.b.:

* Wann und wie mach ich mich als Biker bemerkbar.
* Geh ich als Wanderer sofort zur Seite oder wart ich eine Stelle ab, wo es leichter geht (was erwartet der andere von mir).
* Soll ich als Wanderer vorzugsweise auf die Bergseite oder auf die Talseite ausweichen.
* Soll ich als Biker vorbeifahren, wenns mir geeignet erscheint, oder es ankündigen/sich verständigen (was erwartet der andere von mir).
* Wann soll ich als Biker beim Vorbeifahren sicherheitshalber besser absteigen (wann rechnet der andere damit).

Wenn man noch ein paar Unterschiede abhaengig von schmalen Wegen, breiten Wegen, Überholen, Aneinander vorbei, Gruppen und Schonung des Weges einbezieht, gibts sicher genug  um es in 10 Verhaltensregeln zu giessen.

Wenn dann so Taferl an bestimmten Stellen aufgestellt sind und sowohl Tourismusverein und Bikeverbände und auch Alpenverein es so an den Mann bringen, dann wäre das bald übliche Routine und das Miteinander auf den Wegen würde noch reibungsloser funktionieren.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## NewMaverick (14. Februar 2012)

Bravo Athabaske, bravo Reiner!

Ihr habt den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen! So ein Verhaltenskodex FÜR ALLE (somit auch für die Wanderer) wäre sehr, sehr hilfreich und ist eigentlich schon längst überfällig. Vorbei wären dann die Zeiten, in denen man sich als MTBer fast schon entschuldigend und mit schlechtem Gewissen an einem Wanderer vorbeischleichen muss und auf dessen gute Laune hofft! Und das wäre auch kein Freipass für eine neue Form von Rücksichtslosigkeit , ganz im Gegenteil: Der gegenseitige Respekt würde gefördert und die MTBer erhielten wieder einen grossen Teil ihrer manchmal in Frage gestellten Daseinsberechtigung zurück !


----------



## Athabaske (15. Februar 2012)

...wobei der Zug vermutlich eher in Richtung getrennte Wege geht, fürchte ich.

Da ist Graubünden (Engadin und Davos/Klosters) mit seiner Toleranzpolitik und punktuellen Sperrungen ein echter Vorreiter.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Februar 2012)

oanavodo schrieb:


> Exakt ins Schwarze getroffen
> 
> Dann wüsste z.b. der Überholende und der Überholte was das korrekte Verhalten in der Situation ist.
> 
> ...


Warum rufen alle immer nach Vorschriften/Regeln oder einem Kodex?
Sind wir mal ehrlich: wir alle tun uns schwer, Regeln zu beachten, wenn sie uns zum Nachteil sind. 
Prinzipiell klingt das alles nicht verkehrt, aber Du kannst Regeln und Schilder aufstellen soviel Du willst, solange sich in den Köpfen der Wegbenutzer nichts ändert, wird es nicht viel helfen. Vergleich Staßenverkehr: hier gibt es wahrlich genug Regeln, die zum Glück auch meist eingehalten werden, trotzdem gibt es einige wenige, die meinen sich darüber hinwegsetzen zu können, bzw. Regeln werden von der breiten Maße ignoriert, oder verschwinden in einer Grauzone.
Die oben erwähnten Punkte (wann wird wo und wie überholt/ausgewichen) sind eben immer von einer bestimmte Situation abhängig und i.d.R. nicht generell planbar. Nach meiner Erfahrung lassen sich Begegnungen (auch mit größeren Gruppen, ob Wanderer oder Biker) aber normalerweise problemlos meistern, wenn Wanderer und Biker mit normalem gesunden Meschenverstand handeln. Leider funktioniert das nicht immer, weil der Biker eben durch die "Bikerbrille" und der Wanderer durch die "Wanderbrille" schaut und Situationen dadurch anders eingeschätzt werden, bzw. einfach das Verständnis für die Belange der anderen Sportart fehlen. Aber woher soll dieses Verständnis kommen, wenn man nie Wandern geht, oder mit Mountainbiken nichts anfangen kann. Hier liegt meiner Meinung nach das großte Problem. In manchen anderen Ländern tut man sich da wohl zum Teil leichter (eigene Erfahrung in Italien, bzw. das Beispiel vom Athabasken in Slovenien. Wobei ich auch hier nicht verallgemeinern will.)

Ich halte die DIMD-Trailrules für einen sehr guten Anfang, der durchaus auch für Wanderer oder ganz andere Outdoorsportarten gelten kann. Aber sie müssen eben gelebt und verstanden werden und nicht nur als Tafel in der Landschaft stehen und in Hotels an der Rezeption ausliegen.


----------



## Zanne (15. Februar 2012)

oanavodo schrieb:


> Exakt ins Schwarze getroffen
> 
> Dann wüsste z.b. der Überholende und der Überholte was das korrekte Verhalten in der Situation ist.
> 
> ...



Ich finde das was du schreibst schon sehr lobenswert aber es klingt auch irgendwie ein bißchen seltsam. Wenn am Berg zwei aneinander vorbei müssen brauche ich dafür einen Verhaltenskodex? Im ernst? Als Bikerin halte ich notfalls an und warte bis die Wanderer vorbei sind, dabei bricht mir doch kein Zacken aus der Krone oder? Wenn der Weg auf lange strecke zu schmal ist lege ich ein kleines Schönheitspäuschen ein und gebe den Wanderern genug Zeit sich in ruhe zu entfernen.


----------



## Elmo66 (15. Februar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Ich finde das was du schreibst schon sehr lobenswert aber es klingt auch irgendwie ein bißchen seltsam. Wenn am Berg zwei aneinander vorbei müssen brauche ich dafür einen Verhaltenskodex? Im ernst? Als Bikerin halte ich notfalls an und warte bis die Wanderer vorbei sind, dabei bricht mir doch kein Zacken aus der Krone oder? Wenn der Weg auf lange strecke zu schmal ist lege ich ein kleines Schönheitspäuschen ein und gebe den Wanderern genug Zeit sich in ruhe zu entfernen.



DEM ist wirklich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...außer das man dann noch auf das Danke der Wanderer ein "geeerne" haucht

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## verano (15. Februar 2012)

Die Diskussion, um Verhaltensregeln schweift zwar langsam etwas vom eigentlichen Thema ab... ich finde allerdings auch, dass es allgemeingültige Regeln für alle Besucher der Berge geben sollte. Diese sollten jedoch nicht, wie bei uns Deutschen leider üblich, in ein dickes Regelwerk ausarten. Die FIS Regeln empfinde ich da als beispielhaft und völlig ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (16. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Bis bald im Vinschgau ob per pedes oder mit dem  Bike


----------



## TrailProf (16. Februar 2012)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Ich glaube dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
> 
> Bis bald im Vinschgau ob per pedes oder mit dem  Bike


 

Beides!! Zum "Feierabendbier" auf jeden Fall per pedes.
Bin mit meiner Funbiker-Gruppe Ende Mai wieder da! Freu, Freu

Ein groooßes Dankeschön an Euch für den unermüdlichen Einsatz.


----------



## MarkusL (16. Februar 2012)

verano schrieb:


> ... ich finde allerdings auch, dass es allgemeingültige Regeln für alle Besucher der Berge geben sollte.


Es gibt GENAU EINE Regel: Setz deinen Verstand ein!

...auch dieses Jahr sicher wieder im Vinschgau!


----------



## Athabaske (16. Februar 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Es gibt GENAU EINE Regel: Setz deinen Verstand ein!
> 
> ...auch dieses Jahr sicher wieder im Vinschgau!


...manchem ist leider nur in kleinen Schritten geholfen.


----------



## Factotum_ (16. Februar 2012)

... am deutschen Wesen sollt ihr genesen.... Genial, dieses Forum!


----------



## Athabaske (16. Februar 2012)

und da wären wir schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Factotum_ (16. Februar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> und da wären wir schon


 
Nicht ganz richtig, aber weil du es bist, helfe ich ein wenig auf die Sprünge:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emanuel_Geibel


----------



## Athabaske (16. Februar 2012)

...gut recherchert...


----------



## mtbwanderer (17. Februar 2012)

oanavodo schrieb:


> Exakt ins Schwarze getroffen
> 
> * Soll ich als Wanderer vorzugsweise auf die Bergseite oder auf die Talseite ausweichen.
> 
> ...



Als Wanderer werde ich NUR mehr auf der Bergseite ausweichen. Letzten  Sommer hat so ein Downhiller meine Freundin fast in die Schlucht  gestossen. (geschehen am Latscher Sonnenberg bei der Hängebrücke).
Als Mountainbiker werde ich in Zukunft immer Absteigen und die Wanderer vorbeilassen. Das ist die einfachste Regel und leicht zu merken.


----------



## oanavodo (17. Februar 2012)

mtbwanderer schrieb:


> Als Wanderer werde ich NUR mehr auf der Bergseite ausweichen. Letzten  Sommer hat so ein Downhiller meine Freundin fast in die Schlucht  gestossen. (geschehen am Latscher Sonnenberg bei der Hängebrücke).
> Als Mountainbiker werde ich in Zukunft immer Absteigen und die Wanderer vorbeilassen. Das ist die einfachste Regel und leicht zu merken.


Das ist genau der Grund, warum ich diesen Punkt erwähnt habe. Wenns a bisserl ausgesetzt ist, dann ist die Talseite viel gefährlicher als die Bergseite.

Ich halte das für einen wichtigen Punkt: Der der jemanden vorbeilässt, sollte vorzugsweise auf der Bergseite Platz machen.

Leider denken sich die meisten nichts dabei. Aber so ein Schlenkerer mit dem breiten Lenker ist schnell passiert. Deshalb steig ich  vorsichtshalber immer ab, wenns eng ist und jemand auf der Talseite steht.

Ein paar prinzipielle Verhaltensempfehlungen für beide Seiten wären also durchaus nicht verkehrt. Sie würden einem die wichtigen Aspekte vor Augen führen und als Basis für richtiges, abgestimmtes Verhalten dienen.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Februar 2012)

oanavodo schrieb:


> Ich halte das für einen wichtigen Punkt: Der der jemanden vorbeilässt, sollte vorzugsweise auf der Bergseite Platz machen.



Das würde dann schon allein das 5malige Zickzacklaufen der Wanderer verhindern, wenn klar wäre, auf welche Seite man ausweichen soll.


----------



## Catsoft (18. Februar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das würde dann schon allein das 5malige Zickzacklaufen der Wanderer verhindern, wenn klar wäre, auf welche Seite man ausweichen soll.



Ich befürchte dieses Verhalten ist schon bei Einzellern vorhanden. Wenn dich zwei "Fussgänger" vorbei lassen wollen, kreuzen sie erst einmal  Ist wohl eine Strategie gegen Feinde


----------



## wolfk (4. April 2012)

.


----------



## Pitchshifter (22. April 2012)

Von Trailsperrungen halte ich nicht viel, finde es extrem schade, wenn diverse Klassiker nicht mehr befahren werden dürfen. *Es wäre gut und wichtig an einem "Miteinander" zu arbeiten.* An das Kanalisieren halten sich nicht alle, da würde ich eher die Anzahl der Biker reduzieren, wobei man die private Shuttelei nicht wirklich unterbinden kann.


Der Grund gewisse Steige zu befahen ist wegen deren Charakteristik und Naturbelassenheit. In einer anderen Region sind ebenso extra für "uns" *Umfahrungen geschaffen worden*, die einer 1m breiten *Waldautobahn gleichen*. Resultat: Alle Unebenheiten sowie jeglicher Fahrspass wurde erfolgreich beseitigt. Hoffe, dass dies nicht auch noch in Latsch passiert !!!


Wie wäre es einen zusätzlichen Betrag einzufordern, der in die Trailpflege investiert wird? Mir ist lieber ich zahle etwas, als dass ich die schönsten Abschnitte nicht mehr fahren darf. Einhebung in der Unterkunft / am Campingplatz.


----------



## batman11 (22. April 2012)

Prinzipiell bin ich auch gegen die Sperrungen. Im vinschgau jedoch werden dafür neue Trails geschaffen um den bikern den Spass in ihrem Tal zu erhalten. Und die neuen habens in sich. Bin alle schon gefahren und kenn auch die gesperrten. Jeder der die gefahren ist kommt zu der Erkenntnis dass man die alten gesperrten nicht mehr fährt. Geniale Strecken haben die Vinschger geschaffen - danke an die Erbauer


----------



## Max_V (22. April 2012)

Dann freue dich! Der Urlaub wird sicher viel teurer, ohne eine Erhöhung der Leistung.

Tourismustaxe usw. befinden sich in politischen Diskusionen, und da das Land und der Staat Geld brauchen, werden sie das schon durchdrücken. Das Geld wird natürlich ganz anderen Zwecken zugeführt.

Zum Rest: Die Natur hat hier in den letzten 10 Jahren glitten, daß geben nur wenige zu. Deshalb kommt es ja zu diesem Umdenken in Latsch, und das soll laut den letzten Sitzungen nur die Vorhut sein, da vom Land die Situation in Latsch genau beobachtet wird und warscheinlich im weiteren Land ausgeweitet werden soll. Das richtige Umdenken der "Ichwillüberallrunter"-Fraktion hoffe ich, kommt noch. Und genauso hoffe ich, auf das umdenken der Skigebiete, im Sommer durch die bestehende Infrastruktur und nur wenigen Baggerarbeit dort Trails anzulegen und somit den Bikern wirklich super Alternativen zu schaffen. Die Natur dort würde solche Maßnahmen eher verzeihen.

Bei der Tour meiner Kollegen letzte Woche, haben die 2 verschiedene Gruppen Dauerbremser über den Steig runterschleifen gesehen...klar kommt jetzt das "MITEINANDER" und "VERANTWORTUNGSBEWUSSTE FAHREN" aber Realität sieht halt doch häufig anders aus. Und wenn täglich auf 100 umweltbewussten Fahrer 20 Idis runterdonnern, dann wird dort trotzdem vieles zerstört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinschger-Biker (23. April 2012)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Von Trailsperrungen halte ich nicht viel, finde es extrem schade, wenn diverse Klassiker nicht mehr befahren werden dürfen. *Es wäre gut und wichtig an einem "Miteinander" zu arbeiten.* An das Kanalisieren halten sich nicht alle, da würde ich eher die Anzahl der Biker reduzieren, wobei man die private Shuttelei nicht wirklich unterbinden kann.
> 
> 
> Der Grund gewisse Steige zu befahen ist wegen deren Charakteristik und Naturbelassenheit. In einer anderen Region sind ebenso extra für "uns" *Umfahrungen geschaffen worden*, die einer 1m breiten *Waldautobahn gleichen*. Resultat: Alle Unebenheiten sowie jeglicher Fahrspass wurde erfolgreich beseitigt. Hoffe, dass dies nicht auch noch in Latsch passiert !!!
> ...




Ich bin da ähnlicher Meinung!

Die neuen gebauten Trails Holy Hansen und Sunny Flow Trail wurden ja nicht uneingenützig gebaut.
Es geht auch darum CC Fahren und wenig technischen Fahreren eine Abfahrt von St.Martin und vom Nördersberg zu bieten.
Natürlich am besten in Verbindung mit einer bezahlten Tour.
Sorry Vinschgaubike!

Als Local kenne ich die Trails hier einigermassen.
Der 6er und 7er haben einen ganz andere Charakteristik.
Nur AM/ED/ FR Biker mit guter Technik haben bei den z.T S3 Passagen ihren Spass. Für den Rest ist eher schieben angesagt.

Viele Biker kommen  in den Vinschgau um technische Trails zu fahren. Die werden an den neuen Trails kaum ihre Freude haben. 
Weiss nicht ob sich alle mit den Trails im Stil von USA/Kanada Biketrails anfreunden können.

Denke nicht, dass sich alle auf kanaliseren lassen wollen. 

Der 7er/6er, Lottersteig und 17er sind anders als die neuen gebauten Trails. 

Vinschgau heisst technische Naturtrails.
Denke auch für DH Strecken und Bikeparks gibt es bessere Orte. Auch für reine Touren und CC Fahrer.


----------



## mountainbikerit (14. Mai 2012)

So Freunde,

die Arbeitsgruppe in Latsch hat nun beschlossen, daß wir die Seilbahn zeitlich für Mountainbiker öffnen, also darf nun jeder Biker täglich 1 mal die Seilbahn auch außerhalb von unseren geführten Touren nutzen.

Die Zeitspannen:
- morgens von 07.00 - 08.30 Uhr wer z.b. den Sonnenberg Cross fahren will -> Link

- abends von 16.00 - 18.00 Uhr wer den Sunny Benny Trail genießen will -> Link

Wer andere Kombinationen von Trails fahren will, auf unserem Routenplaner könnt ihr die offiziellen Trails einsehen.

Preise: Seilbahntransport Person/Bike zwischen  12.50 und 14.50, die vinschgauer oder latscher Gästekarte nicht vergessen.

Wer die Touren mit den Bikeschulen vinschgauBIKE oder Bikereldorado genießen will, kann dies weiterhin machen: der Preis für den Transport und das Guiding kostet  20,00.-

Die Guides können die Seilbahn vormittags zur gleichen Zeit bzw. nachmittags ab 14.00 Uhr nutzen. Wann die Touren angeboten werden, findet ihr auf den entsprechenden Webseiten.

Matze
www.vinschgaubike.com


----------



## mountainbikerit (14. Mai 2012)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Ich bin da ähnlicher Meinung!
> 
> Die neuen gebauten Trails Holy Hansen und Sunny Flow Trail wurden ja nicht uneingenützig gebaut.
> Es geht auch darum CC Fahren und wenig technischen Fahreren eine Abfahrt von St.Martin und vom Nördersberg zu bieten.
> ...



Stimmt so nicht ganz, die Trails sind frei zugänglich und werden demnächst beschildert, nebenbei sind alle Trails als GPX-Track frei downloadbar unter www.mtbr.it

Matze


----------



## Makke (14. Mai 2012)

@mountainbikerit ... das klingt grundsätzlich doch schon mal sehr gut ... und in den restlichen Zeiten kann/darf/muss man halt in die Kurbel treten um hoch zu kommen.

Dann werd ich doch mal früher Aufstehen um die ein oder andere geplante Tour ins "Hinterland" in Angriff nehmen ...


----------



## Guerill0 (14. Mai 2012)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> So Freunde,
> 
> die Arbeitsgruppe in Latsch hat nun beschlossen, daß wir die Seilbahn zeitlich für Mountainbiker öffnen, also darf nun jeder Biker täglich 1 mal die Seilbahn auch außerhalb von unseren geführten Touren nutzen.
> 
> ...



Wow, danke für die Info.
Hoffentlich weiß jeder damit umzugehen und der Zustand hält sich auf lange Sicht. Werd ich gleich Anfang Juni mal antesten


----------



## moparisti (14. Mai 2012)

Das mit der Seilbahn hört sich doch mal nett an. heisst also man darf aber echt nur einmal fahren!? also einmal um 8 und einmal um 16 uhr ist nicht drin, oder? 

Was ist eine Gästekarte?
Wir sind dann ab Donnerstag auch da wie  es aussieht.
Bei den geführten Touren hat uns immer der Preis abgeschreckt, hatte da was von über 50 eur im Kopf...

vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## mountainbikerit (14. Mai 2012)

moparisti schrieb:


> Das mit der Seilbahn hört sich doch mal nett an. heisst also man darf aber echt nur einmal fahren!? also einmal um 8 und einmal um 16 uhr ist nicht drin, oder?
> 
> Was ist eine Gästekarte?
> Wir sind dann ab Donnerstag auch da wie  es aussieht.
> ...



Sorry, jetzt noch mal genauer...

Die Gästekarte bekommen alle Vinschgauurlauber bei seinem Vermieter, damit gibt es eine Preisvergünstigung.

Die geführte Tour (Seilbahn, Guide) kostet  20.- für eine Fahrt, wer einen dreifachen Spaß haben will (knapp 3000 hm) der fährt mit uns den Sundowner. Hierzu ist in der Regel 2xShuttlen und 1x Seilbahn samt Guide drinnen.

M.


----------



## moparisti (14. Mai 2012)

Bekommt man sowas auch auf Campingplätzen?
Da hat man ja auch einen "Vermieter"

Man darf aber echt nur einmal fahren!? also einmal um 8 und einmal um 16 uhr ist nicht drin, oder?


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Mai 2012)

moparisti schrieb:


> Bekommt man sowas auch auf Campingplätzen?
> Da hat man ja auch einen "Vermieter"
> 
> Man darf aber echt nur einmal fahren!? also einmal um 8 und einmal um 16 uhr ist nicht drin, oder?



Nur einmal am Tag!!! Ich finde diese Regelung echt Super. Wenn du mehr Spass haben willst, dann fahre mit Vinschgaubike den Sundowner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (15. Mai 2012)

Zur Gästekarte:

Was ist für durchreisende AXler? Kann man gegen einen Aufschlag zum Ticket trotzdem die Bahn nutzen?

Frage ist für mich sehr wichtig für zukunftige Planungen.

Sport frei, checkb : winken:


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Mai 2012)

Ich bin gestern mit der Seilbahn hoch. Brauchst keine Karte oder soetwas. Hab 12â¬ gezahlt fÃ¼r 7km Singletrail!


----------



## Athabaske (11. April 2013)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht ganz, die Trails sind frei zugänglich und werden demnächst beschildert, nebenbei sind alle Trails als GPX-Track frei downloadbar unter www.mtbr.it
> 
> Matze


...heißt das nun, dass man aktuell an der mtbr.it sehen kann, was erlaubt ist und was nicht?

Beispielsweise habt Ihr den Lottersteig noch als track verzeichnet.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (11. April 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...heißt das nun, dass man aktuell an der mtbr.it sehen kann, was erlaubt ist und was nicht?
> 
> Beispielsweise habt Ihr den Lottersteig noch als track verzeichnet.



Auf mtbr.it wurde alle Trails auf den denen nicht mehr gefahren werden soll rausgenommen. Somit auch der Lottersteig.
Beim Einstieg zum Lottersteig haben Vinschgaubike&Bikeeldorado einen Hinweis angebracht auf denen hingewiesen wird, dass man diesen Trail nicht mehr fahren *soll*.

Gemäss einen Leitenden Forstbeamten sind Fahrverbote in Südtirol eigentlich nicht gesetzeskonform, da ein zuständiges Landesgesetz dafür fehlt.
Die Provinz Trient hat ja diesbezüglich eine Regelung erlassen. In Südtirol fehlt eine solche Gesetzesgrundlage und demnach sind Wegsperrungen und Fahrverbote für Mountainbiker nicht zulässig.

Im Vinschgau wird demnach nichts Verboten sondern man empfiehlt den Bikern diese Wege (z.B Lottersteig) aus Rücksichtnahme nicht mehr zu befahren.


----------



## tintinMUC (11. April 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...heißt das nun, dass man aktuell an der mtbr.it sehen kann, was erlaubt ist und was nicht?
> 
> Beispielsweise habt Ihr den Lottersteig noch als track verzeichnet.


... mich würd interessieren, ob es irgendwo eine *komplette/aktualisierte Liste der gesperrten (bzw. der zur Nichtbefahrung empfohlenen) trails *gibt ... also irgendeine Seite, wo man - bevor man ins Vinschgau fährt - nachschauen kann, was grad *offiziell nicht *geht ... 

danke euch


----------



## Athabaske (11. April 2013)

...unter den Bonustouren ist beispielsweise der Lottersteig noch drin, ohne einen Hinweis auf diese Empfehlung.

Ich hatte gelesen, man soll ihn nicht mehr fahren, aber mich gewundert warum er dann noch in der Tourendatenbank verzeichnet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (11. April 2013)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Im Vinschgau wird demnach nichts Verboten sondern man empfiehlt den Bikern diese Wege (z.B Lottersteig) aus Rücksichtnahme nicht mehr zu befahren.


Bei einer Sportart, die zu 80% von Egoisten betrieben wird, wird das sicher jeder ins Herz schließen und befolgen. So naiv seid's ihr südlich des Brenners doch wirklich nicht.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (11. April 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Bei einer Sportart, die zu 80% von Egoisten betrieben wird, wird das sicher jeder ins Herz schließen und befolgen. So naiv seid's ihr südlich des Brenners doch wirklich nicht.



Ob Biker wirklich zu 80% aus Egoisten bestehen sei mal so hingestellt!

Als wir den Lottersteig über Ostern befahren mad haben, haben wir keine anderen Egoisten angetroffen. Aber zahlreiche Reifenspuren.

Denke es fahren weniger als früher, aber sicherlich keiner mehr den Lottersteig.

Lieber als grundsätzlich erlaubt als alles grundsätzlich verboten wie nördlich des Brenners.


----------



## gnss (11. April 2013)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Gemäss einen Leitenden Forstbeamten sind Fahrverbote in Südtirol eigentlich nicht gesetzeskonform, da ein zuständiges Landesgesetz dafür fehlt.
> Die Provinz Trient hat ja diesbezüglich eine Regelung erlassen. In Südtirol fehlt eine solche Gesetzesgrundlage und demnach sind Wegsperrungen und Fahrverbote für Mountainbiker nicht zulässig.
> 
> Im Vinschgau wird demnach nichts Verboten sondern man empfiehlt den Bikern diese Wege (z.B Lottersteig) aus Rücksichtnahme nicht mehr zu befahren.



Das bedeutet, dass man diese weißen, runden Schilder mit dem roten Rand und dem schwarzen Fahrrad drauf ignorieren darf?


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (11. April 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, dass man diese weißen, runden Schilder mit dem roten Rand und dem schwarzen Fahrrad drauf ignorieren darf?


Eigentlich schon. Streng rechtlich gesehen, darf man sie gar nicht aufstellen. Es gibt ja auch keinen Strafkatalog für die Übertretung.

Ob man als Biker lieber eine Konfrotation und Eskalation vermeiden sollte ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. April 2013)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Lieber als grundsätzlich erlaubt als alles grundsätzlich verboten wie nördlich des Brenners.


JEIN. Wenn ich nicht irre ist am Gardasee inzwischen auch einiges gesperrt. Schaun ma amal, wie sich die Dinge entwickeln.

Sollte das Trailsurfen ein Massenproblem werden, wird's euch in Südtirol genauso erwischen. Ich finde die Herangehensweise in Österreich inzwischen gar nicht mehr so schlecht, da es Gebiete gibt, die da inzwischen doch einbisserl was tun und schaun, dass sie spezielle Trails für Biker haben. Sobald zu viele Personen das machen, gehört das kanalisiert. Südlich des Brenners habt ihr momentan noch das "Glück", dass eure Gesetzgebung so weit hinten nach ist, dass sie dieses Phänomen halt noch nicht abgedeckt hat.


----------



## UncleHo (12. April 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> JEIN. Wenn ich nicht irre ist am Gardasee inzwischen auch einiges gesperrt.



Das sollte man doch etwas präzisieren. Es gibt ein allgemeines Gesetz in der Provinz Trient, dass das Befahren nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen (weniger als 20% Gefälle oder Trail nicht schmäler als Radstand) zuläßt. Zudem steht es den Gemeinden an Ausnahmeregelungen zuzulassen, wie es am nördliche Gardasee z.T. gemacht wurde. 
Restriktive Gesetzestegelungen sind auch von der Region Veneto erlassen worden. 
Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob in Österreich genau so wenig kontrolliert wird. Das Gesetz steht also defacto nur auf dem Papier und wird nur sehr sporadisch angewendet, was natürlich nicht vor Strafe schützt, wenn's ganz blöd läuft.


----------



## Athabaske (12. April 2013)

...na die Nordtiroler haben mehr Erfahrung in Wegelagerei. Da wird schon gemolken werden...


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. April 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...na die Nordtiroler haben mehr Erfahrung in Wegelagerei. Da wird schon gemolken werden...


Naja. Ganz so ist's nicht, obwohl ich auch schon 3 x Strafe gezahlt habe in 12 Jahren. Waren jedes Mal â¬ 27,-, einmal wurde ich nur verwarnt und bei 4 verÃ¶ffentlichten GPS-Files wurde mir mit Unterlassungsklagen von ObmÃ¤nnern einzelner Wegegemeinschaften gedroht. Wo sonst noch gemolken wird, wie Autobahn oder LandstraÃe: Ja ist halt so, wenn ich mich an die geltenden Regeln nicht halte, muss ich damit rechnen Strafe zu zahlen. Der Ã¶sterreichische "Weg" ist zwar sehr unfreundlich, aber lieber ist mir eine generelle Richtlinie, die Bundesweit zutrifft, als individuelle LÃ¶sungen, wo sich niemand mehr sicher ist, wie es wirklich ist und wie hoch dann das StrafmaÃ ist. Eine Rechtssicherheit ist mir immer noch mehr wert als ein Grauzone, in der sehr individuell abgestraft werden kann. Bei uns kann ich mich drauf einstellen und sagen: OK - wenn's sein muss, kostets halt um die â¬ 30,-. Leider hat man in Italien mal wieder einen Zustand erreicht, wo man sich nicht sicher ist, ob man abgestraft wird und wieviel das kosten wird. Da gibts aus anderen Bereichen ja oftmals ein StrafmaÃ, dass einem der Mund offen bleibt.

Wegen dem Melken: Auf der Autobahn wird jetzt richtig gemolken - Kuckst du.

Im bezug auf die teilweise Ja und Nein und doch und wieder nicht:



Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon. Streng rechtlich  gesehen, darf man sie gar nicht aufstellen. Es gibt ja auch keinen  Strafkatalog fÃ¼r die Ãbertretung.


Das heisst, ich kÃ¶nnte gegen diese Tafeln eigentlich klagen, weil sie ja nicht rechtmÃ¤ssig da stehen und die Aussichten auf Erfolg wÃ¤ren recht groÃ. Jetzt wunderts mich warum ihr das nicht macht. Euer Problem ist, dass ihr eurer Sache auch nicht sicher seid und was heute ist, kann morgen schon ganz anders sein. Was man auch an der VerÃ¶ffentlichungspolitik von Trails sehen kann. Da seids gscheit zurÃ¼ck gerudert und wenn sich morgen wieder was Ã¤ndert, wird wieder gerudert und wenn sich Ã¼bermorgen was Ã¤ndert wird wieder gerudert. Da das jeder individuell machen kann, wird stÃ¤ndig und immer gerudert. Kurz: Ein riesen Sauhaufen.
Da ist's mir lieber, man hat ein Gesetz, auf das man sich einstellen kann und ein festgelegtes StrafmaÃ bzw. eine Strafkatalog. Die Wirtschaft kann sich danach richten und ein entsprechendes Angebot schaffen. Mittelfristig ist eine gesetzliche Regelung, egal wie positiv oder negativ fÃ¼r die einzelen Beteiligten die einzige MÃ¶glichkeit dieses Thema vernÃ¼nftig zu regeln. Die SÃ¼dtiroler Methode ist momentan die: Kopf einziehen, mÃ¶glichst nicht auffallen, dann Ã¤ndert sich nichts und dann bleibt alles beim Alten. Dazu ist's aber inzwischen zu spÃ¤t. Es wird immer mehr Leute geben, die Trailsurfen wollen und es wird immer mehr Probleme mit den einzelnen Betroffenen geben. Als Touristiker will man sein Angebot bewerben und bei diesen Dingen auch Rechtssicherheit haben, sonst kannst jede Woche deine Prospekte neu drucken, weil sich wieder was geÃ¤ndert hat.


----------



## Athabaske (13. April 2013)

...normalerweise falle ich auf Autobahnen eher als zu langsam für meine "Mitstreiter" auf, darum jucken mich Tempolimits relativ wenig.

Aber ansonsten volle Zustimmung von mir, einerseits. Rechtssicherheit ist natürlich was schönes, wenn allerdings die Rechtssicherheit bedeutet das Recht schützt diejenigen die am effektivsten bei den "Oberen" ihre Interessen vorbringen und schert sich wenig um demokratische Grundprinzipien, dann ist es zwar sicher ich werde bestraft, aber rechtens ist das dann noch lange nicht. Dann ist es auch wieder eine Art Willkür, nur dass diese allgemein angewandt wird und dadurch den Anschein von Rechtssicherheit hat.

Es gibt für uns Biker immer zwei Aspekte, wie ist die Regelung in potentiellen Urlaubsregionen und wie sieht es Zuhause aus. Hier in Baden-Württemberg dürfte ich meinem Sport gar nicht nachgehen, flächendeckend und generell. Logischerweise halte ich mich nicht daran. Anderes sieht es für mich im Urlaub aus, da würde ich bewusst nie gegen Wegesperrungen oder Verbote hinwegsetzten, schließlich habe ich ja die Freiheit woanders hinzufahren oder mich mit der Lage Vorort zu arrangieren.

Das heißt in letzter Konsequenz für mich, durch Österreich durchfahren und erst nach der Grenze Biken gehen.

So bleibt Euch Tirolern ein Piefke mehr erspart und die Vinschger und Bündner machen ihr Geschäft. Euch bleiben dafür der Strassenlärm und die Abgase und ein paar Euros fürs Pickerl. Das Geschäft machen andere. 

Das heißt sogar dass ich hier in Deutschland bevorzugt am Schwarzwald vorbeifahre und ins Elsass und in den Pfälzerwald gehe wenn ich mehr als einen Tag Zeit habe. Dumm für die Schwarzwälder und gut für die Mineralölkonzerne.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (13. April 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Im bezug auf die teilweise Ja und Nein und doch und wieder nicht:
> 
> Das heisst, ich könnte gegen diese Tafeln eigentlich klagen, weil sie ja nicht rechtmässig da stehen und die Aussichten auf Erfolg wären recht groß. Jetzt wunderts mich warum ihr das nicht macht. Euer Problem ist, dass ihr eurer Sache auch nicht sicher seid und was heute ist, kann morgen schon ganz anders sein. Was man auch an der Veröffentlichungspolitik von Trails sehen kann. Da seids gscheit zurück gerudert und wenn sich morgen wieder was ändert, wird wieder gerudert und wenn sich übermorgen was ändert wird wieder gerudert. Da das jeder individuell machen kann, wird ständig und immer gerudert. Kurz: Ein riesen Sauhaufen.
> Da ist's mir lieber, man hat ein Gesetz, auf das man sich einstellen kann und ein festgelegtes Strafmaß bzw. eine Strafkatalog. Die Wirtschaft kann sich danach richten und ein entsprechendes Angebot schaffen. Mittelfristig ist eine gesetzliche Regelung, egal wie positiv oder negativ für die einzelen Beteiligten die einzige Möglichkeit dieses Thema vernünftig zu regeln. Die Südtiroler Methode ist momentan die: Kopf einziehen, möglichst nicht auffallen, dann ändert sich nichts und dann bleibt alles beim Alten. Dazu ist's aber inzwischen zu spät. Es wird immer mehr Leute geben, die Trailsurfen wollen und es wird immer mehr Probleme mit den einzelnen Betroffenen geben. Als Touristiker will man sein Angebot bewerben und bei diesen Dingen auch Rechtssicherheit haben, sonst kannst jede Woche deine Prospekte neu drucken, weil sich wieder was geändert hat.



Ich bin jetzt kein Jurist aber ich weiss nur das die fehlende Rechtsgrundlage z.B die lokale Forstberöde abhält Tafeln aufzustellen.

Ich denke nicht das wir hier so planlos sind. Schliesslich haben wir es geschaft alle Akteure an einen Tisch zu bringen und ein Konzept auszuarbeiten. So weit ich weiss ein sehr zukunftweissendes Projekt.
Siehe: http://aktivurlaub-suedtirol.com/aktivurlaub/biken/mtb-leitsystem/deutsch/update-05-09-12/
Habe auch gehört das österreichisches Touristiker hier waren um sich das ganz anzuschauen.

Denke nicht das sich die Probleme noch mehr verstärken im Vinschgau, eher im Gegenteil aufgrund einer offenen Diskussion und den Bau von reinen Bikestrecken (Holy Hansen, Sunny  Benny)
Zweites kommt es meistens zu grossen Problemen mit Bikern wenn ein grosses Angebot an Aufstiegshilfen angeboten wird. Das ist hier nicht der Fall. 
Ich treffe eigentlich selten andere Biker auf den Trails und ich fahre keine absoluten Secret-Trails. Dafür ist das Trailangebot einfach zu gross und vielseitig.

Ich sehe die Situation recht entspannt im Vinschgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (14. April 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> .....Das heisst, ich könnte gegen diese Tafeln eigentlich klagen, weil sie ja nicht rechtmässig da stehen und die Aussichten auf Erfolg wären recht groß. Jetzt wunderts mich warum ihr das nicht macht. Euer Problem ist, dass ihr eurer Sache auch nicht sicher seid und was heute ist, kann morgen schon ganz anders sein. Was man auch an der Veröffentlichungspolitik von Trails sehen kann. Da seids gscheit zurück gerudert und wenn sich morgen wieder was ändert, wird wieder gerudert und wenn sich übermorgen was ändert wird wieder gerudert. Da das jeder individuell machen kann, wird ständig und immer gerudert. Kurz: Ein riesen Sauhaufen.
> Da ist's mir lieber, man hat ein Gesetz, auf das man sich einstellen kann und ein festgelegtes Strafmaß bzw. eine Strafkatalog. Die Wirtschaft kann sich danach richten und ein entsprechendes Angebot schaffen. Mittelfristig ist eine gesetzliche Regelung, egal wie positiv oder negativ für die einzelen Beteiligten die einzige Möglichkeit dieses Thema vernünftig zu regeln. Die Südtiroler Methode ist momentan die: Kopf einziehen, möglichst nicht auffallen, dann ändert sich nichts und dann bleibt alles beim Alten. Dazu ist's aber inzwischen zu spät. Es wird immer mehr Leute geben, die Trailsurfen wollen und es wird immer mehr Probleme mit den einzelnen Betroffenen geben. Als Touristiker will man sein Angebot bewerben und bei diesen Dingen auch Rechtssicherheit haben, sonst kannst jede Woche deine Prospekte neu drucken, weil sich wieder was geändert hat.



Das heißt, daß wir auf den Verstand der Biker bauen!! Wir empfehlen einen TRAIL nicht zu fahren um ihn nicht zu zerstören. Das ist das menschliche Miteinander und nicht das ICH BIN GESETZ UND DU HAST NIX ZU MELDEN.

Dieses menschliche Miteinander ist das was hier immer gepredigt wird..daß bei dem jeder hier im Forum immer schreit ICH BIN`S!!! ALLE ANDEREN SIND SCHULD.

Das Gesetz wird sicher folgen wenn sich viele nicht an diese Empfehlung halten. Wenn sich die Biker an die Empfehlung halten, wird es warscheinlich so gelassen.

Und als Touristiker ist es mir SCHEIXX EGAL ob der Lottersteig nicht empfohlen ist oder schon! Ich werbe mit geilen MTB-Möglichkeiten und diese haben wir und dabei ist es egal ob ein weiterer Steig gesperrt oder ein anderer eröffnet worden ist.

Und nochetwas: Welchen Sinn hat es Schilder zu klagen, die von der größten Mehrheit der Bevölkerung gwünscht werden?


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. April 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat es Schilder zu klagen, die von der größten Mehrheit der Bevölkerung gwünscht werden?


Ist das so? Diese Erfahrung konnte ich bis jetzt noch nirgendwo machen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. April 2013)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Habe auch gehört das österreichisches Touristiker hier waren um sich das ganz anzuschauen.


Das ist gut so. Warum sollten sich nur die Südtiroler in Nordtirol erkundigen, wie Tourismus funktionieren kann?


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. April 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Das heißt in letzter Konsequenz für mich, durch Österreich durchfahren und erst nach der Grenze Biken gehen.
> 
> So bleibt Euch Tirolern ein Piefke mehr erspart und die Vinschger und Bündner machen ihr Geschäft. Euch bleiben dafür der Strassenlärm und die Abgase und ein paar Euros fürs Pickerl. Das Geschäft machen andere.


Das Pickerl passt schon. Soll der zahlen, der die Straße benützt. Die BRD ist da eines der letzten Länder, das darüber noch diskutiert und das einzige Land in dem Depperte noch vollgas geben dürfen.

Wohin jeder zum Biken fährt kann ja jeder selber entscheiden und bestimmen. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


----------



## Max_V (15. April 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ist das so? Diese Erfahrung konnte ich bis jetzt noch nirgendwo machen.



Du glaubst zu wissen ob die Südtiroler eine Regelung und diese Beschilderung wünschen oder nicht? Und das als nicht hier in Latsch wohnender Vinschger oder Gastronom der Umgebung?  du bist wahrlich allmächtig/allwissend. Belehre uns doch bitte weiter, was wir alles falsch machen...und vergiss nicht darunter duchzugegen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. April 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Du glaubst zu wissen ob die Südtiroler eine Regelung und diese Beschilderung wünschen oder nicht? Und das als nicht hier in Latsch wohnender Vinschger oder Gastronom der Umgebung?  du bist wahrlich allmächtig/allwissend. Belehre uns doch bitte weiter, was wir alles falsch machen...und vergiss nicht darunter duchzugegen.


Nein. Deshalb stell ich die Frage ob das so ist, weil ich eben diese Erfahrung noch nicht machen konnte. Wenn du dich davon persönlich angegriffen fühlst, so tut mir das leid, soll aber nicht mein Problem sein.

Ich könnte jetzt nicht behaupten, dass der Großteil der Bevölkerung, in den Gebieten in denen ich regelmässig Bike, gegen das Biken ist. Ich gebe zu, dass der Vinschgau nicht zu diesen Gebieten gehört. Im Eisacktal hatte ich aber bis jetzt mit der lokalen Bevölkerung noch nie ein Problem, wurde auch noch nie angeschnautzt oder angegriffen. ... und dort bin ich doch öfters mit dem Bike unterwegs.


----------



## Max_V (15. April 2013)

Und um zu vermeiden, daß Wege, die nicht unbedingt befahren werden  sollen, werden ja Schilder aufgestellt. Davon haben doch alle was und  auf der anderen Seite bekommen wir explizit Wege zur Verfügung gestellt.  Ist doch sinvoller alls aller per Gesetz zu nichte zu machen... 

z.B  Der Lottersteig wird nun nicht mehr von Bikeschulen empfohlen - da  fallen einige Bier weck....er wird nicht mehr extra als GPS-Track  geführt - da fallen wieder welche weck.... das Schild wird gesehen und  es überlegen sich einige Biker - da fällt dann der größte Teil weck.  Somit wird der Lottersteig nur mehr weniger befahren und es freuen sich  die die es so wünschen.



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ....Das heisst, ich könnte gegen diese  Tafeln eigentlich klagen, weil sie ja nicht rechtmässig da stehen und  die Aussichten auf Erfolg wären recht groß. Jetzt wunderts mich warum  ihr das nicht macht. Euer Problem ist, dass ihr eurer Sache auch nicht  sicher seid und was heute ist, kann morgen schon ganz anders sein. Was  man auch an der Veröffentlichungspolitik von Trails sehen kann. Da seids  gscheit zurück gerudert und wenn sich morgen wieder was ändert, wird  wieder gerudert und wenn sich übermorgen was ändert wird wieder  gerudert. Da das jeder individuell machen kann, wird ständig und immer  gerudert. Kurz: Ein riesen Sauhaufen.
> Da ist's mir lieber, man hat ein Gesetz, auf das man sich einstellen  kann und ein festgelegtes Strafmaß bzw. eine Strafkatalog. Die  Wirtschaft kann sich danach richten und ein entsprechendes Angebot  schaffen. Mittelfristig ist eine gesetzliche Regelung, egal wie positiv  oder negativ für die einzelen Beteiligten die einzige Möglichkeit dieses  Thema vernünftig zu regeln. Die Südtiroler Methode ist momentan die:  Kopf einziehen, möglichst nicht auffallen, dann ändert sich nichts und  dann bleibt alles beim Alten. Dazu ist's aber inzwischen zu spät. Es  wird immer mehr Leute geben, die Trailsurfen wollen und es wird immer  mehr Probleme mit den einzelnen Betroffenen geben. Als Touristiker will  man sein Angebot bewerben und bei diesen Dingen auch Rechtssicherheit  haben, sonst kannst jede Woche deine Prospekte neu drucken, weil sich  wieder was geändert hat.



Ob das Fragen sind? Naja..

Wir sehen dieses Projekt als große Chance. Wir ändern es wie wir wollen, so daß so viele wie möglich glücklich sind mit der Lösung.
Bevor man uns Gesetzeshüter an die Trails stellt, die kassieren ist das doch das vernünftigste miteinander, daß man haben kann.

Aber natürlich stört wie alles im Leben genau das was die Nachbarn haben, und man selbst nicht, am meisten. Und deswegen muß man natürlicherweiße denen versuchen alles madig zu machen egal ob man Ahnung hat oder nicht.



In diesem Sinne immer schön aufrecht....


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. April 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Aber natürlich stört wie alles im Leben genau das was die Nachbarn haben, und man selbst nicht, am meisten. Und deswegen muß man natürlicherweiße denen versuchen alles madig zu machen egal ob man Ahnung hat oder nicht.





tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ist das so?


Das ist eine Frage.

a) Neid ist ein Wort, das ich aus meiner Sicht der Dinge nicht kenne. Tut mir leid, dass ich mit Neid nicht dienen kann. 
b) Ich mach euch auch nichts madig. Du wirst kein böses Wort über den MTB-Sport meiner seits finden. Man wird aber böse Worte über unfähige Politik finden.
c) Ich fahre aus wettertechnischen Gründen des öfteren nach Südtirol zum Biken oder Schitouren gehen. Schönes Land. Gute Gastronomie und Hotelerie. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, Dinge, die mir an diesem Land gefallen madig zu machen und das geben meine Worte auch nicht her.

Die Unfähigkeit der Politik zu bekrittle wird wohl nicht verboten sein? Wie gesagt: Momentan kennt sich niemand aus, was südlich des Brenners vor sich geht. Bei den anderen darf man, dort wieder nicht und überall ist's anders. Wenn man nicht zufällig auf die richtige Seite im Internet stößt, weiß man nicht, was nun wirklich erwünscht ist und was nicht. ... und das Internet hat ein Gedächnis - googelst mal nach: mtb latsch trail gps - und du findest auf der ersten Seite diesen Bericht: http://www.google.at/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&ved=0CGMQFjAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bike-holidays.com%2Fde%2Fpresseberichte-details%2Fitems%2Fflotter-lotter.html%3Ffile%3Dtl_files%2Fbilder%2FRegionen%2FSuedtirol%2FNL_Latsch.pdf&ei=WQhsUd-KGMSdtQbKioCICA&usg=AFQjCNHR-PmTaVVLlKjiUIedCVeAPrUCJA&bvm=bv.45175338,d.Yms
Erkläre den Leuten, dass sie diesen Trail verständnishalber nicht fahren dürfen, wenn sie ein derartig gut ausgearbeitets PDF lesen. Durch das Internet hat das Ganze doch eine Dimension erreicht, in der man sich relativ schwer tut, Informationen wieder rückgängig zu machen.

Egal: Ich gehe trotzdem gerne überall auf der Welt gerne biken. In diesem Sinne: Viel Erfolg - und das meine ich ehrlich und genau so und nicht anders.


----------



## Max_V (15. April 2013)

Ja und? Durch das Schild nicht empfohlen. Wo ist das Problem? Nicht befahren und gut ist!


Wir wollen nicht, daß es die Politik macht. Das ist der Punkt. Ein Besuch in dem betreffenden Amt oder beim richtigen Politiker und du bekommst ein Gesetz. Das wird nicht gewünscht es soll frei bleiben! Aber die Freiheit soll sinnvoll sein und nicht selbstzerstörerisch. Aber wenn es gaaaanz viele Idixxxx gibt, folgt das Gesetz sicher, da brauchen wir keinen Österreicher der uns die Welt erklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuerope5 (16. April 2013)

Ist das jetzt ein Match Nord -gegen Südtiroler ?
Etwas gegenseitiger Respekt wäre hier schon angebracht Tourismus hin und Belehrungen her.
Wenn im Vintschgau Trails gesperrt werden, wird das schon seinen Grund haben - ich war schon des öfteren dort und habe mich auch über manchen "Bergabraser" gewundert. Im Gegensatz zum Norden tun die im Süden was für die Biker und geben einige Trails frei - mir ist das bei uns in der Gegend um Innsbruck noch nicht aufgefallen - hier ist grundsätzlich alles gesperrt (Ausnahme der Nordkettentrail) also sollten wir auch vor unserer Haustür kehren und unseren Politikern in Nordtirol Haxn machen.
Burschen das Biken ist viel zu schön um uns gegenseitig zu Watschn
servus aus dem Stubai und ich werde bald wieder im Vintschgau sein
Robert


----------



## Pitchshifter (19. April 2013)

*Gibt es heuer eine neue Strecke?*
Bzw. sind die zwei bekannten (Holy & Sunny) schon befahrbar?
Liegt wie letztes Jahr wieder Holz im 4-er Trail?

Ab 27.4. sind wir unten und freuen uns schon sehr!


----------



## Max_V (19. April 2013)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> *Gibt es heuer eine neue Strecke?*
> Bzw. sind die zwei bekannten (Holy & Sunny) schon befahrbar?
> Liegt wie letztes Jahr wieder Holz im 4-er Trail?
> 
> Ab 27.4. sind wir unten und freuen uns schon sehr!



Ab 28. kommen bei mir auch zwei..(Münchner?) aus dem Forum.  Wenn ich am Montag nach dem WE-stess etwas Zeit habe, fahre ich zu Matze in die Bikeschule um mir diese&andere Infos zu holen. Poste sie dann gerne.


----------



## mountainbikerit (21. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen:

Zu der Frage wegen neuen Trails: Es gibt ein Programm für neue Trails in der Gemeinde Schlanders-Laas und Latsch.

Es hat sich gezeigt, daß neue Trails viele Probleme lösen können. Einerseits hackt es gerade an diversen kleinen Dingen und auch an zeitlichen Problemchen, aber wie bleiben am Ball.

Matze
www.trails.de


----------



## mountainbikerit (22. April 2013)

Und vielleicht noch was aus Sicht eines Vinschgers um das Thema von "Vermeiden" oder "Sperren" abzuschließen

Wir haben hier in Latsch für Mountainbiker einen Trail gebaut und dafür haben wir freiwillig andere Wege aufgegeben.

Wir leben hier das ganze Jahr und heißen Mountainbiker herzlich willkommen, daß z.B. der Lottersteig nicht mehr befahren werden soll, stört mich, meine Kollegen und unsere Mountainbike Gäste überhaupt nicht, da sind noch viele weitere Trails vorhanden.

Zeigen wir es unseren Kritikern dass wir uns an Regeln halten können, dann klappen auch die nächsten Trailprojekte im Tale.

Matze


----------



## mountainbikerit (23. April 2013)

Sorry

musst nicht ins Vinschgau fahren um Informationen zu sammeln, sondern zum Biken.  Sunny Benny ist schneefrei, der Holy Hansen ist ein wenig matschig im oberen Teil. Im Mittelteil ist gerade ein Holzschlag zu Gange, also dort kurz auf dem Forstweg ausweichen.

Der 4er ist definitiv nicht schneefrei und noch nicht fahrbar, das dauert schon noch 3 Wochen.

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (23. April 2013)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Sorry
> 
> musst nicht ins Vinschgau fahren um Informationen zu sammeln, sondern zum Biken.  Sunny Benny ist schneefrei, der Holy Hansen ist ein wenig matschig im oberen Teil. Im Mittelteil ist gerade ein Holzschlag zu Gange, also dort kurz auf dem Forstweg ausweichen.
> 
> ...



Moin Matze!

Wie lange wird der Holzschlag voraussichtlich andauern? Bin nach Pfingsten in Latsch.

Robert


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. April 2013)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Und vielleicht noch was aus Sicht eines Vinschgers um das Thema von "Vermeiden" oder "Sperren" abzuschließen
> 
> Wir haben hier in Latsch für Mountainbiker einen Trail gebaut und dafür haben wir freiwillig andere Wege aufgegeben.
> 
> ...


 
Servus Matze

Als erstes möchte ich mich mal für Eure tolle Arbeit zur Erhaltung der Radelfreiheit im Vinschgau bedanken. 

Ich komme jetzt auch schon seit über 30 Jahren in Euer schönes Tal. 
Als Radler und auch als Wanderer und Bergsteiger.
Es stößt mir auch immer wieder gewaltig auf , daß einige Pseudo-Racer meinen sie müssten auf jedem Trail einen neuen Streckenrekord aufstellen. 

Für diese Typen gibt es doch genügend "geeignetere" Bikeparks.

Nur gut , daß es bei weitem nicht die Mehrheit der Radler ist.

Ich kann auch gerne auf den ein oder anderen vielbegangenen Wanderweg zum Abfahren verzichten , denn es gibt ja noch genug freigegebene oder geduldete Trails für uns.

Auf alle Fälle freu ich mich schon wieder sehr auf 14 Tage Radelurlaub im Mai bei Euch in Goldrain und eine Woche im Juli in Plaus.


----------



## mountainbikerit (23. April 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin Matze!
> 
> Wie lange wird der Holzschlag voraussichtlich andauern? Bin nach Pfingsten in Latsch.
> 
> Robert



Der Holzschlag ist bereits beendet eigentlich fehlt der Abtransport und ein wenig aufräumen.  Es ist nur ein kleines Stück des Trails, aber immer Vorsicht wenn gearbeitet wird, macht euch sichtbar...

Matze
www.trails.de


----------

